# INDIA | Railways



## simplex

*INDIAN RAILWAYS*

The worlds most extensive network in the world..Employs the largest number of people employed ba single company in the world..Forms the backbone of country..but probably the most hated form of transpot in the country...why...delipdated condition of rolling stock and stations, lateness,very very low level of customer service......please envasige the issue why indian railways did not get the chance to modernise be it the old soviet styled rolling stock in last 30 years..stations, ticketing systems, managment which is a country in itself, signalling, latness some of the trains are 12 hours late.....


----------



## simplex

*an example*


----------



## Cee_em_bee

www.imageshack.us, you can't link threads directly from your hardrive.


----------



## El_Greco

wow very nice pics kay: :lol:


----------



## spyguy

Why would you travel by train when you can get plane tickets for nearly $10?!


----------



## _zner_

ive seen this one in national geographic... the masterplan is so cozy!


----------



## adidas

simplex said:


>


i cant see the pics.


----------



## Joh. Kluehspies

*No pics - please post again!*

I cannot see any pics, please post them again  

jok 



simplex said:


>


----------



## d_rk

Cannot see the images because the link is to Simplex Hard drive.. 

Simplex, you need to first post the images in www.imageshack.us or www.tinypic.com and then give the picture link with the image tag.

Try it out..


----------



## Perth4life3

from wat i see indian railways are shitholes and are like overly overly overcrowded.


----------



## Effer

Perth4life3 said:


> from wat i see indian railways are shitholes and are like overly overly overcrowded.


Bullshit! Have you ever seen New Delhi's subways!


----------



## Tintin27

Perth4life3 said:


> from wat i see indian railways are shitholes and are like overly overly overcrowded.


well, they handle more than 13 million ppl a day still now they are on a cleaning drive to make the trains and stations cleaner. There are some 12,000 trains running each day just to make the things a bit tougher..


----------



## Perth4life3

woopdee doo new dehli has a nice subway, the rest of the countrys rail system is a joke, my uncle (who was a regular visitor) was telling me how people get like sexually harrassed whilst riding trains coz there so packed.

india is fairly dirty anyway, has some nice parts though from what i've seen.


----------



## desiguy8179

why are u stereotyping,it depends on route,u could find trains that run almost empty,incresingly trend is to travel by car or air these days


----------



## centralized pandemonium

For Indian Railway pics, check out www.irfca.org, and click on their photo galleries section.


----------



## hkskyline

*India introduces high-speed train to Taj Mahal city, running at 150 kph. *
15 February 2006

NEW DELHI (AP) - Tourists can now travel to the Taj Mahal city of Agra from the Indian capital in less than two hours with the Wednesday introduction of a high-speed train that runs at 150 kilometers per hour (95 mph), a railway spokesman said. 

Until now, the fastest Indian train reached speeds of 120 kph (75 mph). 

The high-speed train reduces the travel time by 40 minutes on the 200-kilometer (125-mile) New Delhi-to-Agra stretch of rail, said Rajiv Saxena, chief public relations officer of Northern Railways. The new train takes just under two hours. 

It takes more than four hours to go by road from New Delhi to Agra. 

The new "Shatabdi Express" train will runs six days a week, except Friday, between New Delhi and Bhopal, the capital of the central Indian state of Madhya Pradesh, stopping in Agra. 

Concrete walls have been built on both sides of the railroad track to stop people and stray cattle from getting onto the tracks, Press Trust of India news agency said.


----------



## hkskyline

*India must raise short distance rail fares - adviser *

NEW DELHI, Jan 25 (Reuters) - India needs to raise rail fares for short journeys to boost revenues and help reduce the government's subsidy burden, an adviser to the country's economic plan panel said on Thursday. Indian Railways, which has the largest network in Asia spanning 100,000 km (60,000 miles) and serving 13 million passengers a day, heavily subsidises short distance fares.

It charges 20-25 paise per kilometre against the 40-60 paise per kilometre levied by private road transporters. "This puts a subsidy burden on the government and goes against the equity fare concept of (the) transportation sector and also prevents induction of efficiencies in the Indian railways," said B.N. Puri, an adviser to the Planning Commission.

India reviews fares in an annual railway budget, presented in February. Last year, it lowered passenger fares for long-distance trains, especially for air-conditioned coaches.

Revision of rail fares has always been politically sensitive with opposition parties opposing any increases.


----------



## hkskyline

*1-km milestone for India’s longest rail tunnel *
Toufiq Rashid 
Posted online: Sunday, January 28, 2007 at 0000 hrs IST 
qazigund

The first kilometre of the 11-km Banihal rail tunnel that will link Kashmir to rest of India has just been completed, promising to conquer the magnificent Pir Panjal Range, which has caused the Valley to miss a railway link for 154 years. 

The tunnel from Laole (Banihal) to Qazigund on the Udhampur-Srinagar line is going be Indian Railways’ largest, and the second largest in Asia after the recently completed, 20-km Wushaoling tunnel in Gansu, northwest China. The longest operational rail tunnel in India is the 6.5-km Karbude on the Konkan railways. 

For nearly three years now, a team of about 500 has been working under the mountains round the clock and aims to finish the tunnel by December 2009. Early 2010 should see 40 trains ply on the tracks to and from the Valley. 
At the work site near Qazigund, a 56-metre shaft leads to a 36-metre passage opening into the 1 km of the tunnel already complete from the Srinagar end. Work is being simultaneously undertaken from the the South Portal-Jammu end, where another kilometre will be completed soon. 
Down the shaft cut through the mighty rocks, dazzling lights and roaring machines give the first glimpse of the effort that has gone into making the 9.5-meter horse-shoe hole. Designed by an Austrian team, which supervises the work every week, the tunnel is being dug according to the “New Austrian tunnelling technique”, first used in India for the Delhi Metro. 

The engineering effort is phenomenal even in this age as the rocks offer maximum resistance to even the world’s most high-tech machines. The earth at the site is made of limestone, clay and quartizite. “Quartizite is the most difficult to cut through,’’ said P Purkayastha, DGM, civil, for Ircon, the firm also constructing the Qazigund-Baramulla track in the Valley. 

Though the Rs 4.5 crore excavator and breaker imported from South Korea has been breaking rocks for three years now, the work is moving at 2.5-to-3 meters a day. But for the people working there, it is a battle won every day. “We have bought a new machine worth Rs 18 crore which will require no explosives,’’ said Harpal Singh, project manager, Hindustan Construction Co, contractors for Ircon. 

The engineers make holes to drain the water seeping in after excavation, but for the workers, it is like working in a shower for hours. Amid all this, an average of 2.5 tonnes of rocks and earth — muck, in local jargon — come out of the hole daily. “The rocks piled up will be as high as the pyramids in Egypt,” said Purkayastha. 

Though the beautiful terrain outside the construction site is captivating for the workers too, for most of them the tunnel is the hardest task they have ever undertaken. A R More, a construction engineer and veteran of many railway tunnels, including Delhi Metro’s, agrees: “This tunnel will be the hardest job ever in the history of Railways, and the most challenging as well.”


----------



## kronik

Thanks for the thread, hkskyline. 

Looking forward to posting here.


----------



## hkskyline

*Mumbai - Victoria Terminus*
Source : http://www.pbase.com/mcampbell/mumbai


----------



## satsk3

*Rajgir bound Shramjeevi Express passes under the DMRC's under-construction Yamuna Bank - Vaishali line*








Pic Courtsey: Ankit Bharaj


----------



## harsh1802

^^ Grt work man. Keep it up!


----------



## New York Morning

Very nice pics, thanx!


----------



## VikramRao75

Nice pics, one thing thats strikes me is that old colonial style railway station, its refreshing to see that they havent gone for that flashy glass and flat tv screen look most of us are doing now. Its what a nice hill station should look like and it evokes a feeling of happiness and old country that we seem to have lost. good going on the pictures, we used to live in this town called Nagrota, and we used to drive up to Udhampur on the weekends (1983) nice to see theres a train that goes there now.


----------



## VikramRao75

Kuvvaci said:


> ^^ very nice...
> 
> is there any HSR project?


I hope so, but I also hope that all new development keeps in mind India's indigenous peoples and there needs as well, Im so impressed to see that trains in India still look like trains and not space ships, albeit there still is scope for alot of improvement, trains in India still evoke the past with there sounds and rocking at night, a trip on an Indian train is almost never forgotten.


----------



## VikramRao75

Svartmetall said:


> An interesting documentry on Indian Railways, yes it's a little twee, but it gives an impression of what they are like!


i saw this, this is like 20 years old though, I saw it on pbs in America.


----------



## hkskyline

*India not to impose service tax on goods sent by rail *

NEW DELHI, Sept 2 (Reuters) - The Indian government has withdrawn a proposal to impose service tax on goods transported by rail, a government official said on Tuesday.

"Government has decided to exempt transport of goods in containers by rail from service tax, scheduled from Sept 1," Hemambika R. Priya, spokeswoman for Central Board of Excise and Customs, told Reuters.

Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee had proposed to impose 10.3 percent service tax on transport of goods by rail in the federal budget.


----------



## mrmocha413

Lovely pics, I'm hoping in my lifetime I get to see India have true High Speed Rail, there is enormous potential for it to flourish.


----------



## sumner78

*Indian Trains*

Hello Everybody, I am a train fanatic and on my recent trip to India which was this Februrary of 2010, I shot these videos of trains and I put them on youtube, if anyone is interested you can check them out, here are some of the links.

http://208.117.236.69/user/SOLANKI78#p/u/7/r6p0EhGamWs

http://208.117.236.69/user/SOLANKI78#p/u/6/992Sqazl2xg

http://208.117.236.69/user/SOLANKI78#p/u/5/Kv2swu_1aBM

http://208.117.236.69/user/SOLANKI78#p/u/4/c2ulfRWNccw

http://208.117.236.69/user/SOLANKI78#p/u/3/ARNrwbdGo78

http://208.117.236.69/user/SOLANKI78#p/u/2/XaKIzlKupHw

http://208.117.236.69/user/SOLANKI78#p/u/0/bZxjVsuqxlM

I hope you like these videos.


----------



## harikumar

Hi all,

Since I could find no thread on *Indian Railways*, I decided it was time to add one.

*16th April, 1853...............The Beginning
*
The first railway on Indian sub-continent ran over a stretch of 21 miles from Bombay to Thane.

The idea of a railway to connect Bombay with Thane, Kalyan and with the Thal and Bhore Ghats inclines first occurred to Mr. George Clark, the Chief Engineer of the Bombay Government, during a visit to Bhandup in 1843.

The formal inauguration ceremony was performed on 16th April 1853, when 14 railway carriages carrying about 400 guests left Bori Bunder at 3.30 pm "amidst the loud applause of a vast multitude and to the salute of 21 guns."
The first passenger train steamed out of Howrah station destined for Hooghly, a distance of 24 miles, on 15th August, 1854. Thus the first section of the East Indian Railway was opened to public traffic, inaugurating the beginning of railway transport on the Eastern side of the sub-continent.

In south the first line was opened on Ist July, 1856 by the Madras Railway Company. It ran between Veyasarpandy and Walajah Road (Arcot), a distance of 63 miles. In the North a length of 119 miles of line was laid from Allahabad to Kanpur on 3rd March 1859. The first section from Hathras Road to Mathura Cantonment was opened to traffic on 19th October, 1875.

These were the small beginnings which is due course developed into a network of railway lines all over the country. By 1880 the Indian Railway system had a route mileage of about 9000 

http://www.indianrail.gov.in/images/main_header_big3_white2.jpg


*LOGO:*

http://www.seeklogo.com/images/I/Indian_Railway-logo-D33F1889EB-seeklogo.com.gif

*Trains between stations :*

http://www.indianrail.gov.in/between_Imp_Stations.html

*Railway Map :*

http://www.indianrail.gov.in/images/rail-map.jpg


*Introduction :*

Part I :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoPmVEXoAEc&feature=related

Part II :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zf54Xb67bk&feature=related

Part III :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg2iokXTzNE&feature=related

Part IV :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na4xVaDThFM&feature=related

Part V :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8lNgw51MsI&feature=related


----------



## wolf839




----------



## harikumar

*Delhi Metro Map*

http://www.delhicapital.com/images/metro-map-phase2.jpg


----------



## harikumar

*Rajdhani Express*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_zene3_l54&feature=related


----------



## harikumar

*Palace on Wheels*


http://www.palaceonwheels.net/new/the_train.htm


----------



## harikumar

*Railway Tourism :* 

http://www.indianrailways.gov.in/tag/PDF/RailwayTourism.pdf (13.13 MB)


----------



## harikumar

When you travel in Indian Railways, you may face a lot of problems. Many of these problems are created by the passengers. You will see that most of the trains are dirty. Toilets are horrible. Food supplied is not hygienic. Your suggestions in detail to improve the services of Indian Railways may please be posted here. Data thus collected here can be forwarded to the Railway authorities time to time.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

There's a very active Railways and Transportation section in the Indian forum.


----------



## harikumar

....


----------



## hkskyline

*"Black beauties" fire up India's railway tourism*

NEW DELHI, Feb 3 (Reuters) - The pounding of pistons, the rhythmic chuff of a locomotive and storybook names such as "Fairy Queen" are all part of the allure of India's old-fashioned steam railways, which once tied together this vast nation.

Now, heritage train aficionados are turning their passion towards the foreign tourist market, hoping for even more attention -- and preservation -- for the "Iron Ladies" they love.

"Steam heritage tourism is a potential tourism sector for the country," said Ashwani Lohani, Divisional Railway Manager, Delhi, Indian Railways.

"The presence of raw fire that fires raw power in the belly of steam locomotives attracts tourists, and the unique sound, the rocking gait, the shrill whistle, the throbbing body and an open design... are features that impart an irresistible charm to these black beauties," he added.

Lohani, once director of India's National Rail Museum and who piloted the historic run of the Fairy Queen, an 1855 steam locomotive recognised by Guinness World Records as the world's oldest working locomotive, is hardly alone in his passion.

There are several fan clubs on social networking websites, as well as magazines and blogs about travel to unusual places.

Others pour their hearts into fashioning model trains or dreaming about doing so. A museum dedicated to train miniatures in the western city of Pune has over 400 working model trains which draw more than 500 people every week.

"There are people who come to purchase these models and stock them in their drawing rooms and there are those who just admire them but can't afford to buy them because of their price, which vary from $100 to $300," said Ravi Joshi, who runs the museum.

Now, with a growing number of foreign visitors coming for vacations and even weddings in India, tour operators are hoping to cash in on increasingly broad interest.

TOURISM STEAMING AHEAD

"There was a time when foreign travellers will be interested to travel only by luxury tourist trains of India such as Palace on Wheels," said Ashok Sharma at travel firm Real India Journeys.

"Now there are hard-line steam railway travellers and photographers who come in huge groups every week. We refer to them as 'narrow-gauged' or 'single-tracked.'"

Some 80 foreign tourists rode the Fairy Queen during its last season of roughly 12 to 14 runs, while more than 1,200 visited the National Rail Museum from October to December last year.

Yet despite growing interest, train enthusiasts feel efforts towards preservation have been few and far between after a noticeable decline in the number of steam trains two decades ago.

"Many countries, especially the UK, retained a sizable number of steam locomotives, primarily for the twin causes of heritage and tourism. India also could have retained more of steam than what it has," said Lohani from Indian Railways.

Looking to the future, the Indian Steam Railway Society, established in 1999, has earmarked 53 routes for steam heritage train journeys in India. Many of the journeys include scenic train routes such as Darjeeling, Niligiri and India's erstwhile hill capital of Shimla, all likely to be popular with tourists.

Enthusiasts notched one victory last year when the sprawling Rewari Steam Locomotive Shed, India's only remaining locomotive shed, was transformed into a tourist spot with attractions that include nine working locomotives.

Fans, of course, are thrilled.

"We were surprised when an engineer in the shed came to us and said, 'let me fire up a steam loco for you guys.' The placard on the train said 'Rewari Queen"" said Parthajit Dasgupta, a wildlife photographer.

"There was a feeling of awe that rocked me as I watched the Iron Lady take her mighty steps."


----------



## khoojyh

Any High Speed Rail being planned in India? 

Train is a big business in India


----------



## Railfan

*WIKI

Proposal to introduce 250-350 km/h trains in India
*
The Indian Ministry of Railways' white-paper Vision 2020[1] submitted to Indian Parliament by Railway Minister Mamata Banerjee on December 18, 2009[2] envisages the implementation of regional high-speed rail projects to provide services at 250–350 km/h, and planning for corridors connecting commercial, tourist and pilgrimage hubs. Six corridors have already been identified for technical studies on setting up of high-speed rail corridors: Delhi-Chandigarh-Amritsar, Pune-Mumbai-Ahmedabad, Hyderabad-Dornakal-Vijayawada-Chennai, Howrah-Haldia, Chennai-Bangalore-Coimbatore-Ernakulam, Delhi-Agra-Lucknow-Varanasi-Patna. These high-speed rail corridors will be built as elevated corridors in keeping with the pattern of habitation and the constraint of land.
During Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh's visit to Tokyo in December 2006, Japan assured cooperation with India in creating a high speed link between New Delhi and Mumbai.[3] In January 2009, the then Railway Minister Lalu Prasad expressed keen interest in introducing bullet-trains in India. "The day is not far off when the bullet train will run in the country" Prasad said after getting a first-hand feel of the superfast trains traveling from Tokyo to Kyoto at a speed of about 300 km/h.[4] On a visit to India in December 2009, Japanese Prime Minister Yukio Hatoyama offered bullet-train technology to India. "Since its inception (in Japan), there has been no accidents. We will like to see this technology being used in India”, said Hatoyama. The proposal is under discussion, according to official sources.[5]
Not everyone in India is equally keen on introducing high-speed rail as the Prime Minister Manmohan Singh or the former Railway Minister Lalu Prasad. On 18 February 2008, the Chief Minister of Karnataka, B. S. Yeddyurappa, described a "Bullet train 'as not in the state’s best interest'". He also said that his government will participate in the project only if the Chennai-Bangalore High Speed Rail Link is extended to Mumbai via Hubli, with an additional link to Mysore, both being single tracks on the normal broad gauge track. He also stated that "Such projects will help only the people of Tamil Nadu and Kerala come to Bangalore and not the people of Karnataka. If our suggestions are not taken into consideration, it would be difficult for Karnataka to support the projects envisaged by the Railways."[6]
Two new routes were later proposed by Indian Railways, namely Ahmedabad - Dwarka, via Rajkot, Jamnagar and other from Rajkot to Veraval via Junagadh[7]


----------



## sidney_jec

khoojyh said:


> Any High Speed Rail being planned in India?
> 
> Train is a big business in India


around 6 corridors are planned but all are in a nascent stage.


----------



## s.yogendra

ajithv said:


>


*New German coaches for TVC Rajdhani Express*


----------



## s.yogendra

ajithv said:


> *ERS WDM3A 18555 carefully carries 16701 Chennai Egmore-Rameshwaram express on the mother of all bridges - Pamban. Speed limit 15 KM/HR.*


Hold Your Breath...!!!


----------



## Sriram27

Why the hell did they even build such a precarious bridge in the first place...


----------



## Huhu

I would pay EXTRA money to ride in a train over a bridge like that. Especially if I could stand in an open doorway.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

*high speed rail news*

*described as semi-high speed rail:
http://articles.timesofindia.indiat...ad/29772688_1_feasibility-study-vadodara-kmph

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/vadodaramumbai-in-3-hours-flat-japanese-arrive-for-study/817335/


----------



## s.yogendra

*Chenab Railway Bridge construction Animation - CADMEC*



sanjusky said:


> *Chenab Railway Bridge construction Animation - CADMEC*


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## s.yogendra

some pics of IR



Vicvin86 said:


> WDM3 by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> 
> WAP4 by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> 
> EMU by VinTN, on Flickr


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## remorovan

*Indian Railways*, abbreviated as *IR*, is thecentral government-owned railway company of India, which owns and operates most of the country's rail transport. It is overseen by the Ministry of Railways of the Government of India.
Indian Railways has more than 64,215 kms (39,901 mi) of track and 7,083 stations. It has the world's fourth largest railway network after those of the United States, Russia and China. The railways traverse the length and breadth of the country and carry over 30 million passengers and 2.8 million tons of freight daily.


----------



## s.yogendra

*Rajdhani trains to have Super AC coaches*



KuwarOnline said:


> Spacious and technologically advanced Super AC coaches for Rajdhani trains are on the anvil with the Rae Bareli coach factory being asked to undertake the new project.
> "The conceptual design for the Super AC coach with just 44 berths is being finalised and instructions have been issued to the Rae Bareli coach factory for manufacturing a prototype," a senior Railway Ministry official involved with the project said.
> At present, the second AC coaches in Rajdhani trains have 55 berths, while there are 72 in third AC coaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though the fare structure for the Super AC coaches is yet to be finalised, it is expected to be higher than the current second AC rates but less than first AC.
> The railway coach factory in Rae Bareli in Uttar Pradesh has been deemed the task of manufacturing 25 Super AC coaches for Rajdhani trains in the first phase.
> "The unique feature of the new coach being designed in Rae Bareli is that it will be more spacious than the existing ones in Rajdhani trains. Later, we may consider it for other mail and express trains," the official said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposed in the Rail Budget, the new Super AC coach with 44 berths will have wider windows and more leg space, particularly for side berth passengers.
> "It is aimed at providing high-end service to passengers with better ambiance, more amenities and will also be equipped with a small pantry car," he said.
> The lightweight Super AC coaches will be made of stainless steel and will have all safety features.
> Besides the proposed Super AC coach, Rae Bareli factory is currently manufacturing new-generation Linke Holfmann Bush coaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Six LHB coaches are ready to roll out from the factory," the official said.
> The factory, which was inaugurated by Rae Bareli MP and Congress chief Sonia Gandhi in 2009, is expected to cater to Railways' increasing demand for coaches by rolling out about 1,000 units every year.
> "Our target is to manufacture 1,000 LHB coaches every year. In the first two years, we would produce 60 coaches a year as per the first phase production target," the official said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The coach factory spread over 1,500 acres of land is entirely eco-friendly and we have adhered to highest standard of pollution safety norms," the official said, adding that the
> first phase 'always takes time as it involves acquiring land, procuring machinery and finalising contracts'.
> Currently, the Railways requires about 4,000 coaches every year with the launch of nearly 100 new trains.
> The annual requirement, however, is likely to go up to 6,000 coaches, according to a vision document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Rail Coach Factory at Kapurthala produces 1,600 coaches, the output at Integral Coach Factory in Chennai is 1,500 a year. Railways procures 450 coaches from Bharat Earth Movers Limited.
> The Railways have also finalised plans to set up coach factories at Kanchrapara, Haldia and Palghat.
> "The manufacturing of coaches at Rae Bareli factory is crucial for Railways as we depend upon it to meet our growing requirement," the official said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the conventional coaches in trains will gradually be replaced by high quality stainless steel-bodied high-speed coaches (LHB coaches), as in the Rajdhani and Shatabdi trains at present.
> These coaches have higher carrying capacity and passenger comfort and are safer in operations with features like the more efficient disc brakes and centre buffer couplers with superior anti-climbing features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from resistance to corrosion to give longer life, the official said, these coaches have modular fittings, microprocessor controlled air-conditioning, environment-friendly controlled discharge toilet systems.
> "The riding of these coaches is much better and they have sound and thermal insulation, public address system, panoramic windows, toilet occupancy indicators and rounded berths," the official said.
> 
> 
> Source
> http://www.rediff.com/business/slid...-trains-to-have-super-ac-coaches/20110729.htm


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## Suissetralia

Why do so many locomotives have those fences over the front-windows? Isn't that annoying for the driver? Is it because there are large wild birds which may damage the windows at high speeds?


----------



## hmmwv

Suissetralia said:


> Why do so many locomotives have those fences over the front-windows? Isn't that annoying for the driver? Is it because there are large wild birds which may damage the windows at high speeds?


I don't think those trains will travel at a speed high enough to sustain damage from birds. The grill over the windows is most likely to protect it from rocks thrown by kids.


----------



## Jay

Good to see there are some newer coaches on indian railways, those older ones break like cardboard, even though they weigh more than 50 tonnes


----------



## Vicvin86

Vicvin86 said:


>





Vicvin86 said:


> Source : http://www.youtube.com/user/karthikabbilash


...


----------



## Vicvin86

*Videos from the 90s*

Meter gauge trains in action. All the lines shown in this video were converted to Broad Gauge in the last 10 years.


Vicvin86 said:


> Source : http://www.youtube.com/user/vb642


----------



## Vicvin86

*Independence Day Special- Heritage train run*

Written EIR 21


Vicvin86 said:


>


----------



## Vicvin86

*IR electric locomotive WAP-5*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_locomotive_class_WAP-5


----------



## Vicvin86

*IR electric locomotive WAP-7*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_locomotive_class_WAP-7


----------



## Vicvin86

*IR Electric Multiple units-Chennai*


----------



## truckin

X-post from India section



engineer.akash said:


> *Braganza Ghats,Castle Rock,Karnataka!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayasankar_madhavadas/
> 
> http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/dudhsagar/Interesting





engineer.akash said:


> *Dhudhsagar falls,castle rock Karnataka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/natarajanydm-4/5964167666/sizes/l/in/photostream/





engineer.akash said:


> *Braganza Ghats,Castle Rock,Karnataka!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayasankar_madhavadas/


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Those are some impressive photos, thank you for sharing! I don't think I've seen a train line with such a spectacular waterfall so close to it before!


----------



## Vicvin86

*Videos from Dudhsagar*


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## tool2106

Vicvin86 said:


>


Man this videos are awesome ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vicvin86

tool2106 said:


> Man this videos are awesome ! Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome!


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86

*Diesel Beauties!!!!*


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Nilotpal

The Indian railways is a state owned entity have the fifth largest and busiest network in the world in terms of track length and at 1.4 million employees is the worlds largest commercial employer. So, real strength lies in our Indian Railway.


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Jayant-Pandit

Thanks all for sharing these information...


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## XAN_

BTW, what type of couplings are dominant for passenger/freight services in India?


----------



## Vicvin86

XAN_ said:


> BTW, what type of couplings are dominant for passenger/freight services in India?


Information about coupling in IR
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coupling_(railway)_by_country#India
http://www.irfca.org/~mrinal/alstomcoaches.html
http://www.irfca.org/faq/faq-stock2.html#coupler

The IRFCA website is not Indian Railway's official one but has lot of info.


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86

Tank train :banana:


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## stingstingsting

I always see that barrier beside the platform tracks at stations. What are they for? Are they intended to discourage people from crossing the tracks or are they water pipes to replenish the water supply in coach toilets?


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86

stingstingsting said:


> I always see that barrier beside the platform tracks at stations. What are they for? Are they intended to discourage people from crossing the tracks or are they water pipes to replenish the water supply in coach toilets?


Water pipes.


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86

*IR's WCG2 locomotive.*


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86

*8th longest service in the world.*

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/article2642902.ece?homepage=true



> They were passengers on the inaugural run of the Vivek Express, a new weekly train that now boasts the longest rail route in the country – 4,286 km all the way from Dibrugarh in upper Assam, to Kanyakumari at the southern tip of Tamil Nadu, that will be covered in 82.30 hours.
> 
> This train left in the morning, but the regular weekly service, which will begin on November 26, will leave at 11.45 p.m. every Saturday, reaching its destination at 10.25 a.m. on Wednesday.


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## yaohua2000

Vicvin86 said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/article2642902.ece?homepage=true


I'd like to experience this train from DBRG to CAPE.


----------



## Vicvin86

yaohua2000 said:


> I'd like to experience this train from DBRG to CAPE.


Super! Please do take lot of pics!


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86

*Pallavan Express*






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pallavan_Express


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86

*Chennai - Delhi Duronto*


----------



## Vicvin86

*Chennai - Hyderabad Charminar Express*


----------



## Vicvin86

*Mainline Electric Multiple unit*






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MEMU


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86

Bhuvaneshwar - Chennai Express


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86

*Chennai - Tirupathi Saptagiri Express.*


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86

24 coaches!


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Cardamomun

this is the 2nd biggest system in the world isn it?


----------



## Planned Chaos

^^ Fourth largest after US, Russia and China


----------



## japanese001

Great Video


----------



## Vicvin86

japanese001 said:


> Great Video


Thanks!




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duronto_Express


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## elnordico

With all the industrial output India has, why isn´t it evolving with new designs in coaches and locos?


----------



## sidney_jec

elnordico said:


> With all the industrial output India has, why isn´t it evolving with new designs in coaches and locos?


Almost all of the coaches and locomotives are sourced from govt run enterprises which are as inefficient and bureaucratic as it gets.


----------



## hmmwv

Well India has a lot of funds, they sure can purchase from established Western railway suppliers. The Indian armed forces can afford, and have acquired some of the world's most advanced weapons through foreign military sales.


----------



## Vicvin86

elnordico said:


> With all the industrial output India has, why isn´t it evolving with new designs in coaches and locos?


Simple. That will somehow result in fare hike which most here are allergic to no matter how much they earn. Here is the latest example,

Bus fares in Chennai, one of the major industrial center, was increased after ten years, 

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ervices-will-improve/articleshow/10776554.cms



> CHENNAI: After a 10-year slumber, the state government has finally realised that increasing bus fares to improve services is actually not a bad idea. Tamil Nadu chief minister on Thursday announced that the minimum fare would go up from 2 to 3 and that the maximum would go up from 12 to 14. The bus fares were last revised in 2001.
> 
> Commuters are not happy, understandably , with the increase in tariff, but they want the service quality to go up with the ticket rates. So hope officials of the Metropolitan Transport Corporation.
> 
> Chief minister J Jayalalithaa had enough to justify the hike. "In 2001, the diesel price was 18.26 and now it costs 43.95. The cost of tyres and other parts have also increased leading to massive to loss for transport corporations across the state," she said. The transport corporations have incurred a loss of 6,150 crore till March 2011, of which MTC's loss is 216 crore. MTC, with a fleet of 3,421 buses, caters to around 56 lakh passengers every day. Yet it faces a monthly loss of 18 crore.
> 
> "We are not yet sure how much the hike will help us make good the loss but we are sure we can improve our services considerably," said a senior MTC official. "We may think of adding more buses to the fleet."


Here is how Chennaites reacted
http://expressbuzz.com/biography/after-hike-mtc%E2%80%99s-loss-is-railways%E2%80%99-gain!/335971.html



> CHENNAI: The state government’s move to hike bus fares has helped the railways fill its coffers. A number of Chennai’s commuters have shown a marked preference for trains over buses, thanks to the huge difference in ticket fares between the two modes of transportation.
> Suburban Electric Multiple Unit (EMU) and Mass Rapid Transit System (MRTS) services are recording a substantial increase in patronage. Several railway stations in Chennai and its peripheries are reportedly experiencing double the amount of usual passenger traffic, sources said. According to railway statistics, the number of commuters using EMU trains shot up by 56.93 per cent, after the bus fare revisions came into effect last Friday. A comparison between the annual average earnings per day through 2010-11 and the amount earned on November 21 (Monday) in 127 suburban stations falling under the Chennai Division of Southern Railways shows a 32 per cent increase in earnings. This is also reflected in the fact that ticket sales are up by 27.5 per cent, a senior railway official told City Express.Along the Chennai Beach - Chengalpattu line, some stations such as Singaperumalkoil, Guduvancherry, Vandalur, Tambaram Sanatorium, Park Town, Fort and even Chengalpattu itself have seen double the number of passengers they would normally have received. On the MRTS line, the Mandaveli station has also seen a surge in commuters, while the Pattabiram Military Siding in the Chennai Central - Tiruvallur section has seen a sharp spike in passenger traffic.“The train fare between Avadi and Moore Market Complex is `7. But with this money, I can travel only to the next bus stop from Avadi in an MTC bus after the hike,” said T Ravi Kumar, President, All India Train and Bus Passengers Association.


Even though trains provide excellent connectivity to places 100km from city center they are actually larger version of those ran in 1930s. Identical to them except for size...


----------



## Vicvin86

WAP-7 the most advanced IR electric loco pulls Kolkatta Rajdhani's LHB rakes.


----------



## elnordico

^^ Good speed!!! 
I mean in a creative way of thinking, when will you replace old for new ones? At that moment I would like to see the outcome of I+D plus good indian design, always considering that you are part of BRIC...


----------



## Vicvin86

elnordico said:


> ^^ Good speed!!!
> I mean in a creative way of thinking, when will you replace old for new ones? At that moment I would like to see the outcome of I+D plus good indian design, always considering that you are part of BRIC...


Slowly... The above WAP-7 loco is based on ABB's Lok 2000 and the coaches are German. These combinations are found in trains like Rajdhani(connects Delhi with other state capitals) and Satabthi Express whose old rakes are still used by other trains like Duronto.






The loco is GE designed one

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WDP-4


----------



## elnordico

Thanks, nice watching it!!!


----------



## Vicvin86

^^:cheers:


----------



## hmmwv

Vicvin86 said:


> Slowly... The above WAP-7 loco is based on ABB's Lok 2000 and the coaches are German. These combinations are found in trains like Rajdhani(connects Delhi with other state capitals) and Satabthi Express whose old rakes are still used by other trains like Duronto.
> 
> The loco is GE designed one
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WDP-4


That's a nice looking train, far from the image of rusty open cars with people hanging from them which is engraved in foreigners' mind. However I'm wondering why do they still leave the door open, or open them before the train stops. I assume that's an air conditioned train so ventilation isn't an issue. Also they can place markings on the platform so people will know where their carriages will be and line up from there, that'll prevent them from running around chasing the train. It'll make Indian railway look far more professional and organized if these measures are implemented.


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vijay Marathe

Nice videos of the powerful beasts..I can keep watching these locos for hours. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Vijay Marathe

*CST, local trains*


----------



## hmmwv

Does India railway operate any regular long haul double stack container trains like the ones operated in the US and China?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

hmmwv said:


> Does India railway operate any regular long haul double stack container trains like the ones operated in the US and China?


Internet search is your friend:
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com/industry-and-economy/logistics/article2211281.ece


----------



## hmmwv

I'm aware of the double stack trains at Mundra port, especially since it's one of the few trains allowing double stacking standard height containers. But the question is whether India railway has any regularly scheduled, long distance service of double stacking container trains.


----------



## K_

I've got a question that maybe a local can answer:

On many pictures and videos of long distance indian trains I noticed that the consist usually has a special, louvered van at each end. A bit of perusal of the web informs me that these are generator cars that provide head-end power.
What is the reasoning behind Indian Railways' practice of providing head-end power from separate generator cars, and not from the locomotive? 
Especially on electrified lines this would appear to be inefficient.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

K_ said:


> I've got a question that maybe a local can answer:
> 
> On many pictures and videos of long distance indian trains I noticed that the consist usually has a special, louvered van at each end. A bit of perusal of the web informs me that these are generator cars that provide head-end power.
> What is the reasoning behind Indian Railways' practice of providing head-end power from separate generator cars, and not from the locomotive?
> Especially on electrified lines this would appear to be inefficient.


The practice is not only found in India, but Japan as well. Power requirements for airconditioning and the like is extremely demanding, it is better to have separate generators rather than draw it from the locomotive, which would reduce the amount available for traction. This is especially true for diesel locomotives, of course. Often these trains run on both electrified and non-electrified lines, so it better to have a generator car attached. JNR once tried a generator car equipped with pantographs to draw power from the catenary, but the additional weight of the electrical equipment made the car too heavy, as it already had diesel generators for operations in non-electrified territory.


----------



## MissonaryWF

Hi.
I traveled India in last January. I visited Mumbai, Aurangabad, Ahmedabad,
Delhi, Khajurajo and Agra by Trains.
At that time, I noticed that there are many variations of front-design on
EMU and MEMU fleets. Yes, full of varieties!
I took pictures of them all every time I found, and I'd like to share them.

the Mumbai EMUs;
With the full-sized indicator on the middle place and two tail lights.








With the full-sized indicator on the middle, and single tail light.








With the full-sized indicator on the lower place.








With the full-sized indicator on the upper place.








With the half-sized indicator on the upper place.








With the half-sized indicator on the lower place and no sunshade on the windows.








With two small front windows and half-sized indicator.








With one big front window.








A new EMU fleet.


----------



## MissonaryWF

Delhi EMUs;
With one large front window and one indicator inside.








With two shorter front windows, one longer one and two indicators over them.








With three same height small front windows and one indicator over them.








With many codes, two smaller front windows, one larger one and lights inside of them.








With one large window and two indicators inside.









MEMUs;
With two windows and lights inside of them.








With two windows and indicators over them.








With one large windows and two indicators over.








New one (on the right).









If you have pics of any other version, I'd like you to share them.
Especially, I'm looking for the MEMU with "one large window and two indicators inside of" like this.
http://www.hindustantimes.com/Images/2008/11/3ad83942-5401-4ab5-aa93-b06d26cfb1a4HiRes.JPG
http://photo.outlookindia.com/images/gallery/20111201/railway_20111212.jpg

Thanks a lot and I'll be happy if you enjoy!


----------



## Vicvin86

^^ thanks a lot for posting EMU pics


----------



## venkatjaya

[/URL] *India has some of the most spectacular and unforgettable rail journeys in the world. Here you experience a simple way to find out everything you need to know in one easy place. There's no better way to enjoy India's outback, cities, coastal towns and regional areas in comfort. *








[URL="http://n.admagnet.net/panda/www/delivery/ck.php?n=aa1af004&cb=710490699"]  *Enhanced National Train Enquiry System(Indian Railways) has won National Award for e-Governance 2010-2011 for Innovative use of ICT by PSUs for customer's benefits
*



*software testing course chennai|testing training chennai

................................................................................:cheers:
*


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Northridge

I see you're posting a lot of videos here without any info. It would be great for us that are interested that you write some info about these videos. They are not bad at all, but everyone can search youtube to find some videos about india rail, so I think they aren't very special unless you're making them special with some info.

Some people would even go as far to call this spam and boost your postings.


----------



## hakz2007

*Puri Duronto to merge railway zones*


> KOLKATA: Nearly sixty years after the Eastern Railway (ER) and South Eastern Railway (SER) came into existence, a passenger link between the two will be established. On Sunday, when the Sealdah-Puri Duronto Express is flagged-off by railways minister Dinesh Trivedi, it will be the first ever long-distance passenger train to cross over from ER to SER without having to enter Howrah. Officials consider this a major development as it could lead to several possibilities like the opening of several new routes to connect locations in West Bengal directly to the western and southern parts of the country.


Read more


----------



## Vicvin86

Northridge said:


> I see you're posting a lot of videos here without any info. It would be great for us that are interested that you write some info about these videos. They are not bad at all, but everyone can search youtube to find some videos about india rail, so I think they aren't very special unless you're making them special with some info.
> 
> Some people would even go as far to call this spam and boost your postings.


I will try to provide info whenever required but a post a day can never be called spamming


----------



## Vicvin86

*Pallavan Superfast Express*

A popular day train that connects Chennai with Trichy. Named after Pallava dynasty who ruled the areas surrounding Chennai. Takes 5hours and 30 minutes to cover 340km.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pallavan_Express






Seen here passing in between Kodambakkam and Mambalam on its way to Trichy.


----------



## Vicvin86

*Chennai - Kanyakumari Express*


----------



## Vicvin86

*Deccan Odyssey*

Deccan Odyssey Luxury Train's BAR section




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deccan_Odyssey


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## iloveblr

Please Provide the Info of the Video You r putting....


----------



## Vicvin86

In the above video there is nothing more than what title says..
******************************************





The video shows train passing through Pamban bridge opened in the year 1914. It is the first sea bridge in the country and till 2007 it carried Meter Gauge line.


----------



## Vicvin86

Posted by Suncity in India forums shows rail travel in Jammu and Kashmir


Suncity said:


> *Jammu to Udhampur*
> 
> videos by Arkchat921
> 
> part 2 - Leaving Jammu and going through two tunnels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 5 - Crossing tunnel no. 3 and going up the terrains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 7 - Crossing two viaducts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 8 - more tunnels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 9 - through India's second longest tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 15 - going over deep gorges and bridges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 16 - crossing Gambhir Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 18 - Crossing never-ending viaduct after departing Manwal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 20 - Twisting n Turning through Viaducts and Tunnels


----------



## Vicvin86

Madurai - Chennai bi-weekly express pulled by WDP-4B diesel locomotive. The loco is designed by EMD.


----------



## Vicvin86

Chennai - Vijayawada Jan Shatabdi Express. For info on these trains
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Shatabdi_Express
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shatabdi_Express


----------



## Vicvin86

Chennai - Bangalore Shatabdi express rushes out of Chennai.


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_pQ2m8cXuM
From wiki..


> The Garib Rath express train is one of the premier trains introduced by the Indian Railways in 2005 by Railways Minister Lalu Prasad Yadav to provide fully air-conditioned travel to passengers who could not afford the expensive tickets of Rajdhani and Shatabdi express trains. The Garib Rath, whose name means "Poor Man's Chariot", was introduced with features of full air-conditioning and speed faster than most other super-fast express trains. The maximum speed of Garib Rath trains is 130 kmph which is the same as Rajdhani's top speed. However, in Garib Rath trains, passengers are not normally provided with blankets and pillows; and they have to pay extra to get them.


en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garib_Rath


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86

*Chennai Rajdhani*

Rajdhani are superfast trains connect Delhi with other state capitals.






https://www.youtube.com/user/VinothTN?feature=mhee


----------



## Vicvin86

From wiki


> *MEMU* is a commuter rail system in India operated by the Indian Railway.
> The system uses Mainline Electrical Multiple Units operating on Alternating Current drawn from over-head cables through the catenary system.
> MEMU trains are designed for semi-urban and rural areas, unlike EMU trains that are designed for urban and semi-urban areas. MEMU trains also have end vestibules which are missing in EMU.


http://www.youtube.com/user/VinothTN?feature=mhee


----------



## Vicvin86

WAG9 pulled goods train...








> WAG9 is referred to as the "Heavy Haul" freight locomotive of the Indian Railways
> This locomotive was conceived owing to the extreme growth in the rail freight transportation sector. The growth in this sector is considered to be of great importance in the growth of the economy of India. This need had arisen the need for more electrification and electric locomotives in India. Around 60 to 65 % of the freight haulage of the Indian Railways takes place on the electrified section of the Golden Quadrilateral (Indian Railways) and diagonals(which accounts for 25% of the route.) These routes are highly busy routes, so clearance is a necessity. The power of 6350hp and 120km/h rated speed give it great sectional clearance ability. Thus these locomotives are important for the Indian Railways.


http://www.youtube.com/user/VinothTN/videos


----------



## aquaticko

Considering India's population density, and the location of its population centers, and the fact that the rail system is already very heavily used despite the state of most of it, I think it could be a fantastic HSR system, as soon as the country and its people are wealthy enough to afford one.


----------



## hmmwv

You should check out the Indian HSR thread in the Indian subforum, the debat around that thing and the number of feasibility studies made CAHSR look like a perfect project.


----------



## Vicvin86

aquaticko said:


> Considering India's population density, and the location of its population centers, and the fact that the rail system is already very heavily used despite the state of most of it, I think it could be a fantastic HSR system, as soon as the country and its people are wealthy enough to afford one.





hmmwv said:


> You should check out the Indian HSR thread in the Indian subforum, the debat around that thing and the number of feasibility studies made CAHSR look like a perfect project.


Current status of HSR..



murlee said:


> *Present Status of High Speed Rail Corridors
> *
> The present status of the prefeasibility studies for High Speed Rail Projects in the country, corridor-wise, is as under:
> 
> 1. Pune-Mumbai-Ahmedabad – The prefeasibility study has been completed
> 
> 2. Delhi-Chandigarh-Amritsar – The technical evaluation of the offers has been completed and financial bid is under finalization.
> 
> 3. Delhi-Agra-Lucknow-Varanasi-Patna – The study is in progress. Consultant has submitted Inception Report, Interim Report No. I and II and Draft Final Report to the Ministry.
> 
> 4. Howrah-Haldia – The study is in progress. Consultant has submitted Inception Report, Interim Report No. I & II and Draft Final Report to Ministry.
> 
> 5. Hyderabad-Dornakal-Vijaywada-Chennai – Consultant has been engaged and study is in progress.
> 
> 6. Chennai-Bangalore-Coimbatore-Ernakulam-Thiruvananthapuram – Technical bids have been evaluated and financial bids are under evaluation. India will need technical and financial cooperation from countries which are already operating High Speed systems, including Japan.
> 
> The draft bill for the formation of National High Speed Rail Authority (NHSRA) has already been moved for approval of the Government.
> 
> National High Speed Rail Authority will initiate steps for pre-construction activities. No time-frame has been set for it.
> 
> This information was given by the Minister of State for Railways Shri K. H. Muniyappa in written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.
> 
> http://pib.nic.in/newsite/erelease.aspx?relid=81028


----------



## Vicvin86

Chennai Egmore - Guruvayur Express






http://www.youtube.com/user/VinothTN?feature=mhee


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/user/VinothTN?feature=mhee


----------



## kharadzv

hkskyline said:


> *Passengers Push Stalled Train in India *
> 16 May 2007
> 
> PATNA, India (AP) - A stalled train in India got a helpful nudge from hundreds of railway passengers in eastern India, a railway official said Wednesday. The train stalled in the Buxar district of the state of Bihar on Tuesday when an electrical connection snapped, railway spokesman A.K. Chandra said.
> 
> The driver then asked the passengers to push the train to the next electricity pole about 60 yards away, where the train was able to restart and resume its journey, he added.
> 
> The electric passenger train was traveling between Banahi and Raghunathpur.
> 
> India has one the world's largest railway network that carries more than 14 million passengers daily, but railway stations and tracks are often poorly maintained resulting in accidents and a poor safety record.


This actually and honestly seems a bit too far fetched. Even a empty Caboose is not light enough to be pushed, leave alone an entire train.


----------



## kharadzv

Vicvin86 said:


> WAG9 pulled goods train...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/VinothTN/videos


I would actually prefer WAG9's operating as a twin MU-ed unit, as it has a stalling problem on grades, especially in the wet. Higher HP no doubt, but lacks in TE & balancing speed.


----------



## kharadzv

elnordico said:


> With all the industrial output India has, why isn´t it evolving with new designs in coaches and locos?


Because the entire dependency is on Govt run establishments for manufacturing and testing, which are as lethargic and full of red-tapism as the govt itself.. Besides, the IR has insufficient funds.


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/user/VinothTN


----------



## invincibletiger

Somewhere along the Karnataka-Goa border ...


----------



## Vicvin86

For more http://www.youtube.com/user/rsubram24/videos?query=NMR

For more info on Nilgiri mountain railway http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nilgiri_Mountain_Railway


----------



## Vicvin86

*Few IR videos*

On April 16th 1853 the first railway line in India opened 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPoB9kXpa00






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4lcFjm-Seo






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEZOJ0Mi32k


----------



## Vicvin86

*Busy Morning @ Chennai West line*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udjST7xFmT4


----------



## invincibletiger

*Rajdhani Express*


----------



## Vicvin86

AC double decker coaches in Mumbai






http://www.youtube.com/user/arzan1980

Regular train services between Mumbai(Bombay) and Ahmadabad using double Decker coaches is expected to start by June.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Nice videography there.

More technical stuff, but relating to the modernization of the railway system:


> *Approval of Train Protection Warning System (TPWS) is a Major step taken Towards Train's Safety: Chairman Railway Board*
> 
> Referring to Train Protection Warning System (TPWS), Shri Vinay Mittal said that with the approval of this system on a stretch of 3300 kilometres to cover the entire high density stations, a major step has been taken towards train’s safety.
> 
> Speaking on the occasion, Member Electrical, Railway Board, Shri Kul Bhushan said that to enhance safety by reducing human dependence for verification of clearance of track, track circuiting at more than 850 locations has been provided during the last year and about 1500 additional locations are targeted for completion within next two years. He said that for metropolitan cities such as Mumbai, Indian Railways are considering provisions of Communication Based Trains Control (CBTC) system for running trains at close headways of approximately two minutes to meet the increased commuter traffic requirements.


http://investinindia.com/news/appro...tep-taken-towards-trains-safety-chairman-12c3


----------



## Vicvin86

The most powerful freight loco in IR WAG9






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8ROzqY832s


----------



## sudheendra2001

No proper Railway infra in karnataka...people here don't know how to pinch.. indian railways employees are lousy fellows...


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr-sLlnxbcE


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh2Yo5uB0sg


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abcv-B8o_uQ


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjYb6Dg4-xQ&feature=plcp


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thU3DoEbn1g


----------



## khoojyh

That's good update


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HueD6NmuBI


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJFIZiNWF4o


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl8BbpLybfA


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd1FCQvq380


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93zy4N24Lcw


----------



## Vicvin86

Dudhsagar falls


meetmus2fa said:


> cc- HARISH KUMAR, RAGHUPATHY JAYARAMAN and BEN HUR
> 
> For More pictures visit http://in.lifestyle.yahoo.com/photo.../dudhsagar-railway-trek-photo-1341580456.html





meetmus2fa said:


> Flags flying, horns blaring, the Howrah-bound Amaravati Express charges down the gradient somewhere between Alnavar and Londa railway junctions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A freight train hauled by a locomotive in a nice yellow cream livery switches line as it pulls into Londa Junction on a chill, wet evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Braganza, the sign announces the beginning of the trek. A yellow-cream WDG-4 #12010 loco works hard as it completes the hard climb up the Ghats. The Braganza Ghats section, on the Castle Rock-Kulem section of the South Western Railways, has gradients that necessitate the usage of locomotives with Auto Emergency Brakes.
> 
> http://l3.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/M...7/06/0027b-welcome-to-braganza-JPG_131422.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc- HARISH KUMAR, RAGHUPATHY JAYARAMAN and BEN HUR





meetmus2fa said:


> The vasco Express escapes from a tunnel and negotiates a small viaduct as it continues down the Ghats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc- HARISH KUMAR, RAGHUPATHY JAYARAMAN and BEN HUR


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vDTHORcCvo


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn1mXamlF5M


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhajCncYg9U


----------



## infra desperados

cross posting from indian railways thread--
INDIAN RAILWAYS EXPORTS THESE COACHES.



mangalore mania said:


> Established in 1986, Rail Coach Factory (RCF), a manufacturing unit of Indian Railways has manufactured around 16,000 passenger coaches of 51 different types including self propelled passenger vehicles which constitute over 35% of the total coaches in the Indian Railways.
> 
> RCF is equipped with CAD centre to design and manufacture bogies, (both with stainless steel and corten steel).
> 
> RCF has also manufactured coaches for both Rajdhani Express and Shatabdi Express. RCF exports coaches manufactured at its plant in Kapurthala.
> 
> Photographs, courtesy: RCF and Rediff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rediff.com/business/slide-show/slide-show-1-indian-railways-exports-these-beautiful-coaches/20120730.htm


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCMEwWIaE3g


----------



## Vicvin86

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








ED WAP4 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








LGD WAP 7 by VinTN, on Flickr


LGD WAP7 by VinTN, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








LGD WAP 7 by VinTN, on Flickr


EMU by VinTN, on Flickr


LGD WAP7 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3AdNLzUljY


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Abinash89

double decker train

















Jan satabdi interior


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwbs6e5aTUo


----------



## trainrover

The power to all these locos there impresses me


----------



## Vicvin86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX22Ypy7x-4


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o50WnjqiMqo


----------



## Vicvin86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bewqpzu44fY


----------



## shree711

Has anyone got pictures of the interior of the double decker train?


----------



## Abinash89

^^I have already posted it...


----------



## trainrover

Today's







:
_Railways asks passengers to do away with 'loud talk'_​







As much as I myself dislike such offenders, isn't the Railways asking a bit much what with all the noisiness coming from open doors plus endless whistling at trespassers on the tracks?


----------



## Vicvin86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbzMUM_ryWA


----------



## trainrover

BTW, I'd fancy seeing coach yards there, with or without activity


----------



## Vicvin86

^^ Yard near Hazrat Nizamuddin railway station, Delhi






Area covered : http://goo.gl/maps/Gw45K


----------



## osearsoyi

Indian railway made a new achievement when a new double Decker train is flagged off it will run from Delhi to Jaipur everyday and it will be totally ac chair car bogies in it. these bogies are only 2 feet longer than normal bogies and will run at speed of 150 kmph


----------



## Vicvin86

^^ This is how it looks






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QlyhmHVU_Q


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCj6K0iBOFI


----------



## Vicvin86

^^ The same train now runs with new LHB coaches






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlsmndJItFA


----------



## Vicvin86

Chennai - Delhi Duronto






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jucqkHFsfvc


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7GGePW5rvk


----------



## Vicvin86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eokQuDCfwkY


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDWgTjMVH5E


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OdUatFm8Xg


----------



## Arul Murugan

Rail Radar...

http://railradar.trainenquiry.com/

Live movement of Indian railways trains on google map.

It includes suburban trains around Mumbai, Kolkatta, Chennai, super fast, ordinary express and passenger trains criss crossing the country.


----------



## Vicvin86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdPMzLSryZg


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xslNC4jbs7Y


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Thanks for posting the videos. I am always impressed by the length of Indian passenger train consists. There must be some long platforms at stations. Please take care when filming your videos- I hear lots of road traffic behind you.


----------



## Vicvin86

^^ Thanks jetcar and yes I will be extra careful while filming. 21 -24 coach trains are common here with each coach 20.7 m in length.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17pTS_T2lk4


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xLInB7_mPY


----------



## Vicvin86

*Some pics*

Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GT Express \m/ by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Amarkantak Express by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





Vicvin86 said:


> Surprise Navyug Express with CNB monster!! by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Palindrome with WBL-85 pantograph! by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NKJ overtaking LDH! by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> 
> WAG-9 assists WAG-5A by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





Vicvin86 said:


> Twin LDH Barbiedoll by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Mysore Swarnajayanti by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





Vicvin86 said:


> Green HULK ! by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Bhusawal _/\_ by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





Vicvin86 said:


> Colorful MEMU local by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ready for the heavy task! by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





Vicvin86 said:


> Smiling WAM-4 by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kazipet Power by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GT Express \m/ by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Amarkantak Express by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





Vicvin86 said:


> Surprise Navyug Express with CNB monster!! by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Palindrome with WBL-85 pantograph! by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NKJ overtaking LDH! by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> 
> WAG-9 assists WAG-5A by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





Vicvin86 said:


> Twin LDH Barbiedoll by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Mysore Swarnajayanti by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





Vicvin86 said:


> Green HULK ! by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Bhusawal _/\_ by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





Vicvin86 said:


> Colorful MEMU local by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ready for the heavy task! by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





Vicvin86 said:


> Smiling WAM-4 by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kazipet Power by Ujjawal™, on Flickr
> 
> Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfsdLlQqpjs


----------



## Vicvin86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNLaegFLNuI


----------



## Vicvin86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFGcSUhZNoM


----------



## Vicvin86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3odg7I6VV_A


----------



## Vicvin86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_7ffaG3gnA


----------



## Vicvin86

On 15th non stop trains from Chennai(Madras) to Trivandrum and Madurai were flagged off.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Qe24Lvq68HU


----------



## Vicvin86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYgt60JeVpc


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oSDu2qYe-ME


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJlmyNu-AIo


----------



## Alliee

Railways were first introduced to India in 1853 from Bombay to Thane. In 1951 the systems were nationalized as one unit, the Indian Railways, becoming one of the largest networks in the world. IR operates both long distance and suburban rail systems on a multi-gauge network of broad, metre and narrow gauges. It also owns locomotive and coach production facilities at several places in India and are assigned codes identifying their gauge, kind of power and type of operation. Its operations cover twenty four states and three union territories and also provides limited international services to Nepal, Bangladesh and Pakistan.


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ks9uoaWjJ7g


----------



## Nexis




----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaE0iVp3zX0


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URxctX0I7A4


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhSJaGXoXLs


----------



## Vicvin86

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpEKiPopaec


----------



## Woonsocket54

Reuters has a nice gallery of Indian railways here:

http://blogs.reuters.com/fullfocus/2013/02/25/riding-indias-railways/#a=1


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h65lVpgvOY


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYfQ8OK7tg8


----------



## Vicvin86

Some pics


Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGD WAP4 Charminar Express by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGD WAP4 Charminar Express by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duronto AC two tier by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duronto AC three tier by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RPM WAP7 by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RPM WAP7 by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second class coach by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC three tier by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second class coach by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAG5 Chennai - Vijayawada Janshatabdi by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAG5 Chennai - Vijayawada Janshatabdi by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGD WAP4 Charminar Express by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> Thank you
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGD WAP4 Charminar Express by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGD WAP4 Charminar Express by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chennai EMU by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chennai EMU by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chennai EMU by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chennai EMU by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chennai EMU by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chennai EMU by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chennai EMU by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAG7 by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAG7 by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAG7 by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAG7 by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAG7 by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAG7 by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAG7 by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAG5 Chennai - Vijayawada Janshatabdi by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAG5 Chennai - Vijayawada Janshatabdi by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJJ WAM4 by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJJ WAM4 by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJJ WAM4 by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagons by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagons by VinTN, on Flickr





Vicvin86 said:


> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chennai EMU by VinTN, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chennai EMU by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## gramercy

so, when is India committing to a HSR network? what's the outlook on it?


----------



## Abinash89

^^ Here is the link for you friend.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1345053&page=70


----------



## n20

The Anubhuti trains: Indian comfort




g vardhan said:


> *Source*-http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/slideshows/infrastructure/anubhuti-sneak-peak-into-indian-railways-luxury-coach/slideshow/18707074.cms
> 
> *NOTE*
> -Plush upholstery, designer toilets, diffused lighting, better ergonomics, LCD screens, personalized pantry — welcome to the world of 'Anubhuti' , an ambitious initiative by the railways to target the fast-growing affluent class by offering comforts and amenities never experienced before on Indian tracks.
> 
> -Anubhuti, which in English means an experience, promises to deliver more than what the Railways currently offers even on executive and first-class coaches
> 
> -The name, Anubhuti, was chosen over words like 'Super Deluxe' and other such terms to convey a "personal Indianised touch" to the experience.
> 
> -Prototypes of plush designer coaches have been stationed near the New Delhi railway station area
> 
> -Railway minister Pawan Bansal said the idea is to provide an excellent ambience and modern facilities and services through Anubhuti.
> Agrees railway board member Keshav Chandra: "The idea is to try and give an all-new experience, a type of service never experienced before on Indian Railways."
> 
> -Chandra said Anubhuti coaches will offer more leg space and avoid crowding. "We plan to have a seating for only around 40 passengers on the Anubhuti, against the 50-plus seats on the executive class coaches and 78 seats on normal coaches."
> 
> -The railways plans to have the first set of Anubhuti coaches on the Shatabdi by October, and gradually attach them to the Rajdhani.
> 
> -"To begin with, we will look at routes like *Delhi-Chandigarh, Delhi-Lucknow, Delhi-Amritsar and Delhi-Jaipur*. Gradually, we will grow beyond these to longer-haul routes," an official involved with the project said.
> 
> -A coach of the Anubhuti will cost the Railways an additional Rs 30-35 lakh more for adding luxury fitments.


----------



## MarcVD

Vicvin86 said:


> Some pics


Why is it that all those passenger trains in India almost always run with their
doors open ? Is it done on purpose (why?), neglect, lack of discipline, 
unproper maintenance ? Is not not recognized as a serious potential source
of accidents ?


----------



## Abinash89

^^The doors of the AC compartments are usually closed but in general bogies there are kept open by the passengers.


----------



## Vicvin86

Also suburban trains do not have automatic doors and if there is no vacant seat people prefer to stand close to door.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8rvui3yMMs


----------



## Gadiri

*Careful shocking*

Buxa reserve ^^
































http://fr.news.yahoo.com/blogs/jour...QzBHBzdGNhdANtb25kZQRwdANzdG9yeXBhZ2U-;_ylv=3


----------



## psdbrr

wow .................


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0q5ZWHt7pI


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffS-6owAsPo


----------



## n20

*Heritage Chitrakoot Express*

The pilgrimage train, Chitrakoot Express, runs in central India, connecting the cities of Lucknow and Jabalpur:



Yagya said:


> Piligrimage Travel ,India Travel Guide,Chitrakoot by brianwilkin71, on Flickr


----------



## n20

*The luxurious Deccan Odyssey*

The Deccan Odyssey is a luxurious train that connects the Mumbai metropolis with the picturesque Konkan Coast, the Western Ghat mountains, Goa, the Deccan plateau and its rich heritage in western India:



Vicvin86 said:


> More at http://www.flickr.com/photos/abhishek_photography/sets/72157627977162217/with/6334133706/
> 
> 
> 
> Deccan Odyssey by illuminativisuals.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Deccan Odyssey by illuminativisuals.com, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/abhishek_photography/sets/72157627977162217/with/6334133706/


----------



## Nexis




----------



## n20

*Indian Railways joins 1 billion ton club in freight loading*

Indian Railways becomes the world's fourth railway system (after China, the USA and Russia) to exceed one billion ton freight



azzi282 said:


> New Delhi, Apr 2 (ANI): *The Indian Railways achieved yet another significant milestone when it entered the one billion tonne select club in freight movement joining Chinese, Russian and USA railways.*
> In 2012-13, Indian Railways have been able to achieve an originating freight loading of around 1010 million tonnes (i.e. one billion plus) which shows an incremental loading of 40 million tonnes (4.1 percent growth) over the last financial year.
> Railway Minister Pawan Kumar Bansal has congratulated Railwaymen for this achievement.
> In a message to them, he said it is really creditable to achieve this significant freight loading despite present economic scenario the world over. The Minister pointed out that Indian Railways will play the role of engine of growth for country's economy.
> Bansal had announced in his 2013-14 Rail Budget speech that Indian Railways is poised to enter the one billion tonne select club. Indian Railways did achieve this mile stone despite the present industrial growth in the country. The achievement is more than the revised target of 1007 million tonnes fixed for the year 2012-13.
> It may be worthwhile to mention that the economic growth in the country has been sluggish in 2012-13 and it is estimated that the GDP growth would be in the range of 5 percent.
> The Index of Industrial Production (IIP) growth during the period April-December in 2012-13 has been 0.7 percent. The growth in the index of 8 core infrastructure industries has been 3.3 percent during April-December, 2012-13. Demand for Railway transportation services is a derived demand with a direct co-relation to the IIP growth in the country, especially the growth in the core infrastructure industries.
> Under the freight loading strategy adopted by Indian Railways, special focus was given to enhancing evacuation of coal from Coal India Limited (CIL) sources and during the month of March'13, on an average 228 rakes/day were loaded from CIL sources. If the washed coal from coal sourced from CIL is included, on an average 247 rakes/day were loaded during March'13.
> Due to increased evacuation of coal by Railways, Coal India has been able to achieve an off-take of 465 million tonnes of coal, even though its production was only 452 million tonnes in 2012-13.
> There has been a draw down of 13 million tonnes of stocks with Coal India and its pithead stocks have reduced to 57.9 million tonnes as on 1st April 2013 as against 70.9 million tonnes as on April 1, 2012.
> Increased transportation of coal by Railways has facilitated building up of coal stocks with Thermal Power Houses in the country to 20 million tonnes as on April 1, 2013 as against 14.7 million tonnes as on 1st April 2012. Indian Railways also transported 39.29 million tonnes of foodgrains on Food Corporation of India's account in 2012-13 as against 33.71 million tonnes in 2011-12. (ANI)
> 
> LINK


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7EN3jzIRIg


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfT0WiKXRKU


----------



## anujkb

India has some slow-running enchanting Metre Gauge journeys, too...


Like this one in its corner northeast in Silchar district of Assam---

video CC myself


----------



## Neb81

n20 said:


> The Anubhuti trains: Indian comfort


Very nice  It looks like the end of coach WCs have showers too?


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGB7qDyt2lU


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOkFkE5V2Jg


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XKNjww8gCY


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRAkSM-3JrA


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uUanT3RZ_A


----------



## ramakrishna1984

Brand New WAP-7 Andhra Pradesh SF Express burns Barbatpur at 110Kmph!!






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIhUG8jJt_4


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMJogQ4Nv3c


----------



## swetank kumar sharma

steem locomotive 
RAIL MUSIUM,NEW DELHI.INDIA. by swetank kumar sharma, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Sr6OT2YXZ4


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8xcZ2ZzgJk


----------



## n20

*Indian Railways in Kashmir*

345 km railway line of Indian Railways in Jammu & Kashmir State (northern India) that's transforming logistics in the state.

Some recent photos:



Illusionist said:


> source


----------



## n20

some more photos of Indian railways in Jammu & Kashmir State 

The longest rail tunnel in India through the Himalayan mountain ranges:









source

The Prime Minister, Manmohan Singh, and UPA Chairperson, Sonia Gandhi, inaugurate one of the last remaining rail links, with schoolgirls of a local Government school.



jinka sreekanth said:


> *PM opens Banihal-Qazigund rail link in Jammu and Kashmir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source





infra desperados said:


>


----------



## n20

*Himachal Pradesh state*

Shimla, the capital city of Himachal Pradesh (northern India)









source


----------



## Sopomon

O/T but n20 could you message me if you know much about the climate of Arunachal Pradesh?


----------



## trainrover

I've just read that since 2010 at least 50 elephants have been killed on Indian train tracks :uh:


----------



## n20

^^ 49 elephants have indeed been killed on train tracks by speeding trains primarily passing through massive stretches of dense jungles in eastern India (the states of West Bengal and Orissa) since 2010.
There is no simple solution to this issue as the number of wild elephants have vastly increased in these hugely forested regions of eastern India and trains move much faster nowadays in India, than before.

However, several measures are being initiated to resolve this issue.
In a written reply, the Railway Minister Pawan Kumar Bansal said his ministry is holding regular meetings with the Environment Ministry to take remedial measures for controlling elephant casualties. 
"Elephant corridors have been identified by the Forest Department and on such corridors speed restrictions have been imposed and signage boards provided to pre-warn the train drivers," he said.

He also said that advisories have been issued to zonal Railways to sensitise train crew and station masters on regular basis.

"In consultation with the Environment and Forest Ministry and the forest departments of state governments, Railways is also attempting to find a more lasting solution in the matter through deposit works consisting of measures such as construction of ramps and underpasses etc, the cost of which will be borne by the Forest Department," Bansal said.

source


----------



## n20

^^
Tricialeahy, on this same page, I've discussed the completion of a major Indian Railways project in Jammu & Kashmir State. 
Since you didn't bother to even read this page, it seems apparent you're just trolling! :bash: hno:

There are _hundreds_ of Indian Railways projects under active implementation, some nearer to completion than others.
Kindly bother to delve deeper into the following SSC sub-forum for more details:-

Indian Railways Projects under active implementation

Also, only a handful of countries run high-speed trains. Even the world's superpower, USA, doesn't run truly high-speed trains. Why would you troll about high-speed rail in a regular rail thread?

Also, you're incorrect about the speed. Train# 12002 called the Bhopal Shatabdi Express runs at a peak speed of 162 km/hour.

About 70 different express train routes run at a peak speed close to 150 km/hour, that cover the length and breadth of a huge country like India.


----------



## Abhi19480

*HSR*

Dear n20, You're right, a seperate thread already details on planning/conceiving HSR. However, your justification, solely based on comparison to US, is not sufficient. HSR has become a need now, my dear friend. Maybe you are happy travelling at 80 kmph, others are not. Moreover, Shatabdi's peak speed of 162 kmph does not qualify her as HSR, you must know that.

Sorry, I could not refrain myself. hno:



n20 said:


> ^^
> Tricialeahy, on this same page, I've discussed the completion of a major Indian Railways project in Jammu & Kashmir State.
> Since you didn't bother to even read this page, it seems apparent you're just trolling! :bash: hno:
> 
> There are _hundreds_ of Indian Railways projects under active implementation, some nearer to completion than others.
> Kindly bother to delve deeper into the following SSC sub-forum for more details:-
> 
> Indian Railways Projects under active implementation
> 
> Also, only a handful of countries run high-speed trains. Even the world's superpower, USA, doesn't run truly high-speed trains. Why would you troll about high-speed rail in a regular rail thread?
> 
> Also, you're incorrect about the speed. Train# 12002 called the Bhopal Shatabdi Express runs at a peak speed of 162 km/hour.
> 
> About 70 different express train routes run at a peak speed close to 150 km/hour, that cover the length and breadth of a huge country like India.


----------



## Vicvin86

Konkan Railway!


TVC Rajdhani at Karwar by Syed Zohaibullah, on Flickr


Mangalore Passenger at Kumta by Syed Zohaibullah, on Flickr


North Bound Ro-Ro at Aghanashini in Kumta by Syed Zohaibullah, on Flickr


Ro-Ro at Kumta by Syed Zohaibullah, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKebiHu6LHk


----------



## trainrover

Yesterday's








_Trespassing on rail tracks claims 39 lives every day, Railway Ministry data shows_​


----------



## Jay

trainrover said:


> Yesterday's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Trespassing on rail tracks claims 39 lives every day, Railway Ministry data shows_​


Are people really that stupid? Or are indians just suicidal


----------



## trainrover

Careful now ... don't be boxing-in the poor  Although slow, installation of crossing facilities has been a relatively recent development there.


----------



## MarquitaMatthew

I don't know when the condition of Indian railways would get better. There are some crucial things that require improvement including security and eating services.


----------



## n20

^^ Thanks for your contributions, train rover, Jay and MarquitaMatthew. 

Railway Station in Hubli, a city in northern Karnataka State (southern India)



prashanth.0619r said:


>





prashanth.0619r said:


>


----------



## n20

*Pre-feasibility studies being executed with Spain's Ministry of Public Works, for seven proposed high-speed rail corridors.*

source1

source2

source3

NEW DELHI -- Indian Railways is exploring possibilities of introducing bullet train service and improving safety features in train operations in the country with Spain.

A five-year memorandum of understanding (MoU) on technical cooperation in the rail sector was signed by Railway Minister C P Joshi and visiting Spain Minister of Public Works and Transport Ana Pastor Julian.

Spain has a modern railway network linking all major towns and cities, " Press Trust of India (PTI) quoted Pranab as saying.

Under the agreement, both countries will promote cooperation and information exchange in the areas of high speed railway, upgrading speed of passenger trains, improving safety of train operations, maintenance of technologies for track, bridges, tunnels and power supply systems, among others.

Indian Railways is in the process of setting up a high-speed rail authority to run trains at 300 km/hour speed on seven selected routes.

"We have plans to develop high-speed train service in the country and we are currently in the process of carrying out pre-feasibility study on seven identified corridors," an official said.

Routes that have been identified for proposed bullet train service are Pune-Mumbai-Ahmedabad (650 km), Delhi-Chandigarh-Amritsar (450km), Delhi-Lucknow-Patna (991 km), Hyderabad-Chennai (644km), Chennai-Bangalore-Thiruvanthapuram (850 km) and Delhi-Jaipur-Jodhpur (591 km).


----------



## trainrover

wrong thread ...


----------



## trainrover

trainrover said:


>


...


----------



## Kevin Russel

An Indian Railways Express train overtaking a lower class Passenger train...
Trains: 16335 Gandhidham Nagercoil Express and the Mangalore Kannur Passenger...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIzkbHAP4u0


----------



## Kevin Russel

The unique RORO Freight Trains of Konkan Railway...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuKM4YVuLsw


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF0kz3qndkA


----------



## Kevin Russel

10 hours late Trivandrum Rajdhani entering Mangalore Junction!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3NfMzVLQoY


----------



## Kevin Russel

4500 Horsepower WDP4D puts up an aggressive display of power!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNLMLBoGfzQ


----------



## Kevin Russel

Angry WDG3A 'Shakti' goes mad!!!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo6kr0up8aw


----------



## Kevin Russel

UPCL Powerplant and a speeding train!!!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VptuWDPJPAk


----------



## quashlo




----------



## Kevin Russel

Mangalore Mumbai Matsyagandha Express.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gNTwyX3iis


----------



## Kevin Russel

Konkan Railway behind the scenes...

http://anand1962.wordpress.com/2013/06/15/chapter-11konkan-railway-corporation1991-1995part-i/


----------



## Kevin Russel

Mumbai Rajdhani Flashes Headlamps for Railfans at High Speed!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrSv0iweo-c


----------



## Vicvin86

For hi-res click http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Mangala Express at Honnavar by Syed Zohaibullah, on Flickr

_image hosted on __*flickr*_








Marusagar Express at Gokarna by Syed Zohaibullah, on Flickr


----------



## Kevin Russel

Mumbai Double-Decker overtakes Passenger train at 120KMPH!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcpBVkhXgNE


----------



## Kevin Russel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZ-gMKfi4uo


----------



## Kevin Russel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK85Yl7oCGg


----------



## Kevin Russel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2rBg2feIKo


----------



## Kevin Russel

Conraj passes through Palghar!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YM294PE2d0


----------



## Kevin Russel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9RAvBrMfR8


----------



## n20

*Lower-cost semi-high-speed trains*

There are 81 train routes in India where trains already run at peak speeds between 120 and 162 km/hour. 
Now, Delhi-Lucknow and Delhi-Amritsar likely to be the first train routes to get trains running between 160 and 200 km/hour.



Bombay2Calcutta said:


> *Railways works on low-cost, fast trains
> Mahendra Singh, TNN | Oct 19, 2013, 04.46 AM IST*
> 
> NEW DELHI: Finding it tough to fund costly bullet train projects, the railways is working on low cost solutions to run high-speed trains with a speed of 160-200 kmph on existing tracks without much investment.
> 
> The state-run transporter is expected to run high-speed trains to connect cities 500-600 km apart in an effort to make inter-city travel faster. Delhi-Lucknow and Delhi-Amritsar are expected to be the likely routes to get semi-high speed trains, an official said.
> 
> "Railways is trying to induct new and innovative technology which will enable fast, reliable and cost-effective service," the official said.
> 
> To start with, the railways plans to buy a few train-sets from European or Japanese manufacturers which will be customized to run at 200 kmph on existing broad gauge Indian tracks. The official said the train-sets would be acquired through global tenders.
> 
> There is realization that running bullet trains (300-325 kmph) on the six identified routes, including Mumbai-Ahmedabad, can only be possible with foreign funding as the project is highly capital intensive which railways cannot afford at the moment.


----------



## thilak.kmb

Jay said:


> Are people really that stupid? Or are indians just suicidal


The careless attitude could be only reason. We see many movies and videos of American and European tracks without "railway gate". But here we get more and more demand for manned l/cs every other day.


----------



## n20

Vicvin86 said:


> For hi-res click http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangala Express at Honnavar by Syed Zohaibullah, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marusagar Express at Gokarna by Syed Zohaibullah, on Flickr


Vicvin86, nice shot.
Is this in Karnataka state?


----------



## n20

58-km new railway route built by South-Central Railways and inaugurated yesterday, now connecting the towns of Gadwal and Raichur in Andhra Pradesh and Karnataka states



IndianRoller said:


> *Gadwal-Raichur rail line opening today*
> 
> The 58-km-long new railway line, laid between Raichur and Gadwal by the South Central Railway, will be commissioned by Union minister for railways Mallikarjun Kharge at the Raichur railway station on Saturday.
> 
> He will also flag off the inaugural run of new DEMU passenger train, 77690/94 Raichur-Gadwal-Kacheguda DEMU. The new line will enable the people of Mahbubnagar district of Andhra Pradesh to go to Raichur in bordering Karnataka to catch express trains bound for Mumbai, Chennai, Kanyakumari, etc.
> 
> SCR officials told Express that SCR was making efforts to expand the rail network in the zone. The laying of the 58-km-long Raichur-Gadwal broad gauge line at a cost of Rs 300 crore is part of that endeavour.
> 
> Raichur is on the Guntakal-Mumbai main line in Guntakal division and Gadwal on the Dhone-Kacheguda main line in Hyderabad division.
> 
> http://newindianexpress.com/cities/hyderabad/Gadwal-Raichur-rail-line-opening-today/2013/10/12/article1832403.ece


Also, three new railway stations have been built at Chandrabanda in Karnataka, Pandurangaswamy Road and Priyadarshini Jurala Project Road in Andhra Pradesh.

source


----------



## n20

Western Railways



Mak sat said:


> view from the 12th floor by calamur, on Flickr


----------



## hmmwv

n20 said:


> There are 81 train routes in India where trains already run at peak speeds between 120 and 162 km/hour.
> Now, Delhi-Lucknow and Delhi-Amritsar likely to be the first train routes to get trains running between 160 and 200 km/hour.


Per international norms running 200km/h on upgraded conventional tracks is considered high speed. So if that can be done it'll be India's first real high speed rail line.


----------



## Kevin Russel

Bokeh Effect...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBqwwdDwAVM


----------



## Kevin Russel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pKP8Ojozfk


----------



## Kevin Russel

The main reason for deaths on the train tracks in India-Trespassing!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-AeypUUfY8


----------



## Kevin Russel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upsYeEkgbyE


----------



## Kevin Russel

UNESCO World Heritage Site... Bombay VT... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u47GBRkTLQ


----------



## Kevin Russel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsGZ-0JM7P0


----------



## Kevin Russel

The penultimate video from the Trip...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txj_5xt57ak


----------



## Kevin Russel

12620 Matsyagandha Express overtakes 12134 Mangalore Express at Mangalore Junction!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9rBZ8wC1ss


----------



## Kevin Russel

Overtakes on Indian Railways are always thrilling...
Seen here is the 19578 Hapa-Tirunelveli 'Express' non-challantly thrashing the Mangalore-Calicut Passenger at Edakkad in Kerala...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkz3FpJ4fZw


----------



## Kevin Russel

8 coaches of devastation...
Overtake #2 from yesterday's trip...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peAFSTnMPqo


----------



## Kevin Russel

WDP4D and the Byndoor Tunnel...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWn2Ch8kS6E


----------



## Kevin Russel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCdjKw_i5KI


----------



## Kevin Russel

Ignore the Video... Just listen to the music at full volume...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64FKwmyOZxk


----------



## Kevin Russel

The Garden-on-wheels of Indian Railways! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHHv-isz35o


----------



## Kevin Russel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkohvQvwRO4


----------



## Kevin Russel

India's third longest running train!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVaUqhvJI2k


----------



## Kevin Russel

Beauty of IR!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFy7vfe5qAk


----------



## Kevin Russel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKipNlLNqV8


----------



## synodbio

Keeping in view the current trends of economic liberalisation, the Railways is gearing itself for providing better customer services to the passengers and the people involved in goods traffic. In addition, there has been a great emphasis on faster movement of trains which has been possible with the introduction of the diesel and electric hauling of the trains. At present most of the railway traffic is being hauled by diesel or electric locomotives with the exception of a few tourist or vintage trains.


----------



## Kevin Russel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQkgQgL3XTY


----------



## rishavr

A compilation of pictures of one of the best stations/junctions/culture references/ awesomenesses of IR ---- HOWRAH !


----------



## Kevin Russel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZsz6kkGOdA


----------



## Kevin Russel

People will never learn!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtI7IxtSoIw


----------



## Kevin Russel

A brief description of Rail-fanning in India. Do read the Part 2 as well...
http://thesmallindian21.blogspot.in/2013/11/railfanningits-perfectly-sane-folks.html


----------



## Kevin Russel

Good old days when WDP4Ds were still a distant dream for Konkan Railway...:')
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6y-t3BVhpY


----------



## Kevin Russel

A journey on 12134...
http://thesmallindian21.blogspot.in/2013/11/a-thousand-kilometers.html


----------



## Kevin Russel

A short narrative of my recent Mumbai trip...
http://thesmallindian21.blogspot.in/2013/11/the-acknowledgement-mumbai-rajdhani.html


----------



## Kevin Russel

Trivandrum Rajdhani on Netravati Bridge!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYyNeQ7EHi8


----------



## Kevin Russel

Maveli Express accelerates on Netravati Bridge!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEk_kJv5rrU


----------



## Kevin Russel

Dedicated to all the Railfans...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKek7rUTuBM


----------



## Sunfuns

I just read in the Japanese thread that their consortium has won rights on feasibility studies on Mumbai-Ahmedaban high speed line. I was wondering why was this route chosen as potentially first among the myriad of other possibilities?


----------



## Cosmicbliss

Sunfuns said:


> I just read in the Japanese thread that their consortium has won rights on feasibility studies on Mumbai-Ahmedaban high speed line. I was wondering why was this route chosen as potentially first among the myriad of other possibilities?


It's political in my view. :lol: The only route which should be chosen is Delhi Mumbai, just like the Beijing Shanghai HSRL. After that Mumbai-Chennai via Bangalore and Mumbai-Ahmedabad are close in the reckoning. There isn't any point in an HSR ending in Ahmedabad given how many buses and trains go there already. It makes more sense for a Delhi Mumbai HSR to go via Ahmedabad. Hope the next government is more sensible. :lol: On the other hand I don't see HSR being built in a hurry so don't hold your breath.


----------



## Traceparts

Cosmicbliss said:


> It's political in my view. :lol: *The only route which should be chosen is Delhi Mumbai, just like the Beijing Shanghai HSRL.* After that Mumbai-Chennai via Bangalore and Mumbai-Ahmedabad are close in the reckoning. There isn't any point in an HSR ending in Ahmedabad given how many buses and trains go there already. It makes more sense for a Delhi Mumbai HSR to go via Ahmedabad. Hope the next government is more sensible. :lol: On the other hand I don't see HSR being built in a hurry so don't hold your breath.


Beijing Shanghai HSRL was not the first high speed railway in China, it come after Beijing - Tianjin line, Wuhan - Guangzhou line. etc. 
Maybe you can build Mumbai-Ahmedabad first ?


----------



## chinmay.sahoo

NEW DELHI (AP) - Visitors can now journey to the Taj Mahal town of Agra from the Native indian investment in less than two time with the Wed release of a high-speed practice that operates at 150 miles hourly (95 mph), a train spokesperson said. 

Until now, the quickest Native indian practice achieved rates of speed of 120 kph (75 mph). 

The high-speed practice decreases the journey time by 40 moments on the 200-kilometer (125-mile) New Delhi-to-Agra expand of train, said Rajiv Saxena, primary advertising official of North Railways. The new practice requires just under two time. 

It requires more than four time to go by street from New Delhi to Agra. 

The new "Shatabdi Express" practice will operates six days per week, except Saturday, between New Delhi and Bhopal, the investment of the main Native indian state of Madhya Pradesh, avoiding in Agra. 

Concrete surfaces have been designed on both factors of the train monitor to stop people and wander livestock from getting onto the paths, Media Believe in of Indian information organization said.


globalnexus.biz


----------



## Kevin Russel

chinmay.sahoo said:


> NEW DELHI (AP) - Visitors can now journey to the Taj Mahal town of Agra from the Native indian investment in less than two time with the Wed release of a high-speed practice that operates at 150 miles hourly (95 mph), a train spokesperson said.
> 
> Until now, the quickest Native indian practice achieved rates of speed of 120 kph (75 mph).
> 
> The high-speed practice decreases the journey time by 40 moments on the 200-kilometer (125-mile) New Delhi-to-Agra expand of train, said Rajiv Saxena, primary advertising official of North Railways. The new practice requires just under two time.
> 
> It requires more than four time to go by street from New Delhi to Agra.
> 
> The new "Shatabdi Express" practice will operates six days per week, except Saturday, between New Delhi and Bhopal, the investment of the main Native indian state of Madhya Pradesh, avoiding in Agra.
> 
> Concrete surfaces have been designed on both factors of the train monitor to stop people and wander livestock from getting onto the paths, Media Believe in of Indian information organization said.
> 
> 
> globalnexus.biz


The Bhopal Shatabdi has been running at 150Kmph since ages! This is no breaking news! ld:


----------



## HethWCAM1

*Two Express trains meet each other on a mighty bridge!*

With the high tide at it's peak, LDH WDM-3A hauled late running 22451 Bandra Terminus - Chandigarh Superfast Express crosses the BRC WAP-4E lead on - time running 12980 Japiur - Bandra Terminus Superfast Express over the South Bassien bridge. Enjoy the sounds of the WDM-3A in the initial seconds of the video


----------



## Kevin Russel

*Mumbai CR DC to AC conversion.*

The first train to be led by an AC Electric locomotive out of Central Railway's Mumbai Division!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpIdT5kOMSM


----------



## Kevin Russel

That awesome moment when the pilots flash the headlamps and give friendly toots for railfans...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRKQ-VLtYlo


----------



## Kevin Russel

Konkan Railway's first Shatabdi Express.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsq_TwR8HiQ


----------



## Kevin Russel

If possible, try to avoid travelling in special trains unless it is absolutely necessary to travel.
This particular train advertised as an AC Superfast Special has an average arrival delay at Goa of 5+hours...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKi1Wo4URt0


----------



## Kevin Russel

Especially dedicated to all the people out there who haven't have had the opportunity to travel through the Braganza Ghats...
Enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qSQVVvUM98


----------



## Kevin Russel

Just owning a high-end Samsung Galaxy Note 2 and wearing Ray-Ban shades doesn't make you civilized if you lack basic mannerisms. This was shot onboard a Special Train in Kerala.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbgiOYhoL_k


----------



## Kevin Russel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzVeO9ejZd0


----------



## Kevin Russel

The Mangalore-Calicut railway line runs parallel to the coastline and thus at several places, the trains literally run on the beaches. The Bekal Fort area is one such place where the railway line runs just meters away from the Arabian Sea...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0Zx5TeDXgQ


----------



## Kevin Russel

The much awaited 22113/14 Mumbai Lokmanya Tilak Terminus-Trivandrum Kochuveli Bi-weekly Superfast will be flagged off on Friday from Mumbai. The regular service of this train commences on 27th January, 2014.
Central Railway's Press Release:
http://cr.indianrailways.gov.in/view_detail.jsp?lang=0&dcd=1636&id=0,4,268


----------



## Kevin Russel

Diesel Locomotives of India, The ALCos and EMDs...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Si_ZXLOR8_E


----------



## mikepeterson

hkskyline said:


> *India introduces high-speed train to Taj Mahal city, running at 150 kph. *
> 15 February 2006
> 
> NEW DELHI (AP) - Tourists can now travel to the Taj Mahal city of Agra from the Indian capital in less than two hours with the Wednesday introduction of a high-speed train that runs at 150 kilometers per hour (95 mph), a railway spokesman said.
> 
> Until now, the fastest Indian train reached speeds of 120 kph (75 mph).
> 
> The high-speed train reduces the travel time by 40 minutes on the 200-kilometer (125-mile) New Delhi-to-Agra stretch of rail, said Rajiv Saxena, chief public relations officer of Northern Railways. The new train takes just under two hours.
> 
> It takes more than four hours to go by road from New Delhi to Agra.
> 
> The new "Shatabdi Express" train will runs six days a week, except Friday, between New Delhi and Bhopal, the capital of the central Indian state of Madhya Pradesh, stopping in Agra.
> 
> Concrete walls have been built on both sides of the railroad track to stop people and stray cattle from getting onto the tracks, Press Trust of India news agency said.


this is best information for me thanks for post


----------



## Kevin Russel

Train journey through the Pune-Mumbai Bhor Ghats...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsJub0BU5mg


----------



## Kevin Russel

Bird's eye view of Rajdhani Express, India's elite category of trains!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9cHzdCtxJQ


----------



## mikepeterson

hello friend 
from my knowledge and experience indian railway is best .
and i want know that which hill station is nearest from train in india 
please help me thanku in advance


----------



## Neelabh

Shivalik Express moving toward Kalka from Shimla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSAi5VnVu4k&list=UUklWAeNvFovnSPK1o1k6m7A


----------



## Neelabh

mikepeterson said:


> hello friend
> from my knowledge and experience indian railway is best .
> and i want know that which hill station is nearest from train in india
> please help me thanku in advance


You can Opt... a scenic journey by Toy train or Narrow Gauge (Above video) to Shimla (96 Km from Kalka BG Train station), Darjeeling & Ooty.


----------



## Svartmetall

Kevin Russel said:


> Bird's eye view of Rajdhani Express, India's elite category of trains!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9cHzdCtxJQ


There have been a number of requests to not overly spam videos from your channel. Would it be possible to cut down on the amount of videos shared here and instead promote some information regarding railways in India to intersperse the videos so that content isn't lost amongst YouTube videos?

Many thanks.


----------



## Mangalore Express

They hum, they chug, they honk, they smoke...
The diesel locomotives of Indian Railways...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8Jfzv90D1w


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Mangalore Express said:


> This was the capture of the day! After walking for miles in the sweltering heat, we chanced upon this spectacle which is quite rare. Enjoy...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozhDPUfUyRU


Piggy-back trains are common in India?


----------



## sakrishna

Good ones!


----------



## vanbrown

> SBI Diesel Locomotive Shed with the Gir Lion WDG4D Vijay resting alone !!
> 
> Shutter Art: Syed Zohaib


Source


----------



## vanbrown

> WAG-5 triplets from VSKP move out of KRPU !!
> 
> Shutter Art: Sunil Shukla


Source


----------



## vanbrown

> A new tanker rake with two new WDM-3D's passing through Daundaj !!
> 
> Shutter Art: Lalam Mandavkar


Source


----------



## vanbrown

> Shutter Art: Railfan AP Bhilai


Source


----------



## vanbrown

Shutter Art: Jitesh Utkar

Source


----------



## vanbrown

> One and only "PRATEEK" The Golden Jubilee Celebration Locomotive Of Diesel Locomotive Works (Varanasi), Thrashes Mandawali Chander Vihar station with bang on time running Dibrugarh Rajdhani Express !!
> 
> Shutter Art: Nitin Bhardwaj


Source


----------



## vanbrown

> ET WAP4 Roaming at Durg Junction with the rakes of DRZ-R Express on the left and Amarkantak Express on the right !!
> 
> Shutter Art: Railfan AP Bhilai


Source


----------



## vanbrown

> BNDM WDG4 #12821
> 
> Shutter Art: Railfan AP Bhilai


Source


----------



## vanbrown

> Daily action in mumbai !!
> 
> Shutter Art: Devendra Kulkarni


Source


----------



## vanbrown

> A private industrial locomotive snakes through with some Nalco (?) Rakes near Vizag !!
> 
> Shutter Art: Sunil Shukla


Source


----------



## vanbrown

> Howrah-New Delhi Poorva Express from a different perspective
> 
> Shutter Art: Arjun Singh


Source


----------



## Mangalore Express

*Aftermath of the derailment inside a tunnel in Konkan Railway!*

Trivandrum Rajdhani departs from Mangalore Junction, exactly 24 hours behind schedule.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2gK5qqXa78


----------



## Mangalore Express

Trivandrum Rajdhani does 115Kmph and storms out of a tunnel on Indian Railways' 161st Birthday...
Location: Byndoor Train Station, Konkan Railway, India.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ11tmrFMYk


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-eastern-dedicated-freight-corridor-loan.html
> 
> *World Bank approves Eastern Dedicated Freight Corridor loan*
> 24 Apr 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIA: On April 22 the World Bank agreed in principle to provide a US$1·1bn loan for the US$1·65bn second phase of the Eastern Dedicated Freight Corridor. The agreement to fund the construction of 393 km of double track line between Mughal Sarai and Bhaupur is expected to be signed in June.
> 
> The Dedicated Freight Corridor Corp special-purpose vehicle is developing two 25 kV electrified DFCs suitable for speeds of 100 km/h and 25 tonne axleloads, with the possibility of upgrading to 32·5 tonnes.
> 
> The World Bank is to provide loans totalling US$2·7bn for the construction of the 1 839 km Eastern DFC between Dankuni and Ludhiana, which is intended to ease congestion on the Delhi – Kolkata corridor. The project is to be undertaken in three phases. A US$975m loan agreement for the 343 km Khurja – Kanpur first phase was signed in October 2011.
> 
> The 1 499 km Western DFC which will link Delhi with Jawaharlal Nehru Port near Mumbai is being financed by loans from Japan International Co-operation Agency.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...rthala-announces-record-coach-production.html
> 
> *Record coach production at RCF Kapurthala*
> 25 Apr 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIA: Rail Coach Factory Kapurthala has announced that it achieved its highest ever production of 1 701 coaches of 23 types during the year to March 31 2014, ahead of the plant’s design capacity of 1 500 coaches/year.
> 
> To ‘bring world class railway technology to the common man’, 121 LHB type stainless steel coaches were supplied for non-AC mail/express trains, and RCF plans to switch over completely to production of LHB type coaches in the near future.
> 
> Very Early Smoke Detection Alarm systems are now being installed on stainless steel coaches. All coaches are being supplied with ‘bio-toilets’ incorporating treatment technology developed in association with the Defence Research & Development Establishment, and retrofitting these to existing vehicles took the total number installed in 2013-14 to 2 096.
> 
> In addition to its own production, RCF Kapurthala supplied 150 partly-completed coaches to Indian Railways’ RCF Raebareli plant


----------



## Mangalore Express

A compilation of videos showcasing the sights and sounds of Indian Railways. Enjoy the video at full volume...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weC-Qa1FyqA


----------



## Mangalore Express

Mangalore :The Railways will run special weekly express trains between Lokmanya Tilak Terminal (LTT) and Ernakulam and between LTT and Kochuveli via Konkan Railway route to cater to the extra rush of passengers during the summer season.Train no. 01065 LTT-Ernakulam Express will run from April 29 to June 10 every Tuesday. It will leave LTT at 1.20 p.m. and reach Ernakulam on Wednesdays at 7 p.m. Its pairing train (01066) will run from April 30 to June 11 every Wednesday, and depart from Ernakulam at 11.30 p.m. and reach LTT on Fridays at 3.10 a.m.
Train no. 01067 LTT-Kochuveli Express will run from May 2 to June 6 every Friday.
The train will leave LTT at 2.20 p.m. and reach Kochuveli on Saturday at 11.30 p.m. The pairing train (01068) will run from May 4 to June 8 every Sunday and depart from Kochuveli at 12.35 a.m. and reach LTT on Monday at 5 a.m.
The trains with 18 coaches each will halt at Thane, Panvel, Roha, Khed, Chiplun, Sangameshwar, Ratnagiri, Kankavali, Kudal, Thivim, Karmali, Madgaon, Karwar, Murdeshwar, Bhatkal, Mookambika Road Byndoor, Kundapur, Udupi, Thokur, Mangalore Junction, Kasaragod, Kanhangad, Payyanur, Kannur, Thalasery, Vadakara, Kozhikode, Tirur, Kuttippuram, Shornur, Thrissur, and Aluva. The Kochuveli train will also halt at Ernakulam Town, Kottayam, Tiruvella, Chengannur, Kayankulam and Kollam.


http://indiarailinfo.com/news/post/summer-special-trains-via-mangalore-indian-railways-news/174816


----------



## titus_peris

*Indian Railways 12486 Sriganganagar - Nanded Express on a Rampage*


----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## titus_peris

*Trivandrum Veraval Express crossing Mangalore Superfast Express at Harwada.*


----------



## Mangalore Express

*INDIA'S MONSOON RAILWAY: KONKAN RAILWAY- PART 1 (MANGALORE-KARWAR).*

*INDIA'S MONSOON RAILWAY*: _KONKAN RAILWAY_- PART 1 (MANGALORE-KARWAR).
A compilation that includes clips shot in between Mangalore and Karwar on the first leg of the Konkan Railway line during the monsoons and showcases the spectacular beauty of this railway line that runs along the Western Coast of India from Mangalore to Mumbai. The true monsoon effect can be seen past the 10-minute mark. This is a compilation of 55 individual video clips shot while onboard the Mangalore-Madgaon Intercity Express train.
Length of the compilation: approx 35 minutes.
Do watch and share your feedback.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me9oO6ykHNY


----------



## titus_peris

*Okha Ernakulam Express in a blasting mode*


----------



## titus_peris

*Okha Ernakulam Express angrily honks at Kumta*


----------



## patel2897

*Delhi Metro New design metro train *


----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## titus_peris

*Karwar Yesvantpur Express slowing down for a halt at Byndoor Mookambika Road*


----------



## Sopomon

patel2897 said:


> *Delhi Metro New design metro train *


That should be in the Delhi Urban Trasnport thread, rather than here


----------



## titus_peris

*16603 Maveli Express snaking into the main line at Netravathi River Bridge*


----------



## Mangalore Express

The return of the 'Electricity Bill Counter' locomotive.
Known by that name due to the strange cab profile on the short hood.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF2kYaPQbe0


----------



## Mangalore Express

This was one of those rare days when we traveled more than 50 Kilometers and got just one video, an epic one though. 
After making our intentions clear and informing the concerned, we set out to explore the location, staying well clear of the tracks and not trespassing. But then, most of the action was missed as we were lost, driving through deserted rural settlements and forests. People stared in disbelief when they saw 3 men getting drenched in the pouring rain with their cameras in hand. A few local trouble-makers interrupted in the end and thus, the last action for the day was also missed.
Anyway, this is the only video that I managed to salvage from the trip that made us witness more of the Monsoon Rains than the Konkan Trains. Nevertheless, the Peacocks singing before a downpour and us getting chased by the rain was enough of an experience for us to take back with us as memoirs. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tefyvsp4IY


----------



## Mangalore Express

Only train from the South to skip Dadar Central station, Mumbai...
Mangalore Express skips Dadar Central and Parel in Mumbai!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7hIdVLW6BU


----------



## Mangalore Express

Bombay VT by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## titus_peris

*UBL WDG4 12098 with BCNA rake slows down for crossing in BHATKAL*


----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## Mangalore Express

*Videos from a scenic road-side station...*

A salute to the gangmen who keep the tracks in perfect shape...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhBBiwZc9ro





Matsyagandha Superfast Express rushing past the Innanje cutting at 110Kmph behind a WDP4D.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIoe_kiJO_c





Konkan Railway's Ro-Ro freight train speeds past a jungle environment.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxNIpwIkCkA


----------



## shreyask2411

Crazy honking show!!! Ex -Rajdhani hauler meets Rajdhani at MPS!!!


----------



## shreyask2411

15 August 2014!! 

This video is a compilation of videos taken on Independence Day at Kelve Road.

1. KZJ WDM 3A with Kakinada - Bhavnagar Express!!
2. GZB WAP 7 with 12952 Rajdhani Express!!
3. BRC WAP 5 with 12009 Shatabdi Express!!
4. KYN WCAM 2 with 12935 Inter City Express!!
5. GZB WAP 7 with 12954 August Kranti Rajdhani Express!!
6. BRC WAP 5 with 12932 AC Double Decker Express!!
7. KJM WDG 3A with 02695 Yesvantpur - Jaipur Premium Special!!
8. JHS WAG 7 with Jodhpur - Pune One trip Special!!
9. BRC WAP 5 with Jaipur - Mumbai Duronto Express!!


----------



## Mangalore Express

*Trains entering and exiting KONKAN RAILWAY at Mangalore.*

Matsyagandha Express with twin WDP4Ds exiting Konkan Railway near Mangalore International Airport.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syRuUM820ZY





Bangalore Karwar Express enters Konkan Railway.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t988n5nAb4k




:cheers:


----------



## Mangalore Express

Unique Green WDM3A with Green Garib Rath Express departs Mangalore Junction.
This particular locomotive was released from the Diesel Locomotive Modernisation Works, Patiala with the GenSet powered WDM2G locomotives and thus sports this unique and one of a kind livery.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v93Xdvvh-KA


----------



## Mangalore Express

The fastest train on Indian Railways is the 12951/2 Mumbai Central-New Delhi 'Mumbai' Rajdhani Express.
Average speed: 86Kmph
Top speed: 130/140Kmph
The Bhopal-New Delhi Shatabdi runs at 150Kmph but still falls short with an average of 83Kmph.

Mumbai Rajdhani has 3 classes of accommodation with all-inclusive fares. Gets a WAP7 locomotive now. In the video, it is hauled by a WAP5 since the video was shot in 2013. 

Definitely, one of the most popular trains on Indian Railways.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIk1061SvpA


----------



## lkstrknb

Here is a video of the Mumbai Suburban Railway. I can't believe how people literally cling for their lives from a fast moving train just to get to work!

Luke


----------



## n20

^^ Closed-door trials are presently going on for Mumbai's highly over-crowded suburban railway. Hopefully, we should see automatic closed-door rakes roll in the next few months.

reference

Everyone agrees this was long overdue as a massive safety issue, but the previous Governments followed populist measures of keeping the ticket prices stuck unbelievably low. So infrastructure took a deep dive. 

Presently, state assembly elections are underway, and if the previous state Government is rooted out, almost certainly "anti-poor" things like investing in suburban railway infrastructure, slum rehabilitation etc will get a stimulus.


----------



## big-dog

lkstrknb said:


> Here is a video of the Mumbai Suburban Railway. I can't believe how people literally cling for their lives from a fast moving train just to get to work!
> 
> Luke


The only advantage is the running train gets less hot inside with door opening. I was amazed seeing that when I was taking a train in Mumbai. Some people can simply jump into the train from the open door while the train was still moving very fast!


----------



## shreyask2411

15 October 2014!

KYN WCAM 2P 21867 charges with the 02409 Pune - Udhna Shatabdi Special!! 
A train from Surat/ Baroda to Pune was a long pending demand of people. And now, finally a Shatabdi is being run between Surat and Pune. 
Earlier WCAM 2P was regular link of Ahmedabad Shatabdi. Train was then with ICF coaches and now with LHB coaches with a WAP 5 link that came post ACfication of WR. It a nostalgic feeling to see WCAM 2P with ICF Shatabdi on WR once again..


----------



## shreyask2411

n20 said:


> ^^ Closed-door trials are presently going on for Mumbai's highly over-crowded suburban railway. Hopefully, we should see automatic closed-door rakes roll in the next few months.


Closed doors on Mumbai trains is faaaar from reality.. Train would never depart if automatic doors are implemented.. People would still try to get in while the door is closing. 
Like Metro in city it would require a number of people to separate crowd from train and let door to close..


----------



## Cosmicbliss

shreyask2411 said:


> Closed doors on Mumbai trains is faaaar from reality.. Train would never depart if automatic doors are implemented.. People would still try to get in while the door is closing.
> Like Metro in city it would require a number of people to separate crowd from train and let door to close..


Yeah, till 2016 we wont see large scale implementation of the closed door system. Truly there should be a separate corporation for the local train services seperate from railways, in which both the state government should also have a major stake. This way, if tomorrow you want to build a new railway line if the state government has the cash and can raise funds, it can go ahead and build it. Especially for lines within states it should be possible. :cheers:


----------



## titus_peris

*Freight train zooms through bekal fort*


----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## titus_peris

Kalyan WDG 3A 13497 SHAKTI with an empty RO-RO rake in MULKI.


----------



## D664

Some of my photos of narrow gauge railways in Gujarat, metre gauge in Gujarat and Rajasthan and standard railways around the Punjaba and Delhi area from earlier this month:

http://flickr.com/photos/605947[email protected]/sets/72157648495094348


----------



## shreyask2411

24 October 2014!

KYN (Kalyan) WDM 3D #11398 (hauled inaugural run of LTT - Ajni Express) skips Umroli with 02695 Yesvantpur - Jaipur Premium Special!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






24 October 2014!

Mid lamp mounted WAP 4E #22293 speeds past Umroli with an over-packed 12934 Ahmedabad - Mumbai Central "Karnavati" Express!

The train was full packed due to Diwali. One can even see the luggage compartment of front EOG filled with people as a result of Diwali crowd. People in EOG of a train was never seen by me till date. Looks like IR has been forced to open luggage compartments of EOG for people like the old ICF SLRs.


----------



## shreyask2411

*High Speed Overtake : Ahmedabad Shatabdi overtakes Boisar DMU!!*






24 October 2014!!

BRC (Vadodara) WAP 5 #30050 led 12009 Mumbai Central - Ahmedabad Shatabdi Express overtakes Dombivali - Boisar DMU at MPS!!!


----------



## titus_peris

*Poorna Express leaving Karwar Railway Station.*





Poorna Express leaving Karwar Railway Station.


----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## titus_peris

LTT Madgaon Special Chugging hard at Savarda


----------



## Mangalore Express

Down Mandovi Express crosses Up Mandovi Express outside Karbude Tunnel!
Karbude Tunnel is the second longest tunnel in India and the longest on Konkan Railway!
Mandovi Express is known as the "Food King of Indian Railways" for its award winning pantry services. Pantry managed by Ahuja and Care caterers. Also the first train in India to have on board shopping facility run by AVA.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm3k50yy_fs


----------



## shreyask2411

*Fastest Diesel Action on WR : Pure Rampage by 12216 Garibrath!!!*






LDH (Ludhiana) WDM 3A #18833 ex WDM 3C puts up a pure MPS show with 12216 Bandra T. - Delhi Sarai Rohilla Garibrath Express!!! 

Watch till end where a WAG 7 nearly spoils the show!!

The train was doing a full MPS - 120 kmph speed (from calculations). Never I have seen the train doing full MPS. It was always 115 116 117 but not 120! Awesome show in the end!!


----------



## Mangalore Express

The point where the Konkan Railway line parts ways with the South Western Railway line outside Mangalore Junction.
02058 Ernakulam-Pune Non-Premium Xmas Special curves towards Mumbai on the Konkan Railway line while the line on the right goes to Bangalore. Mangalore Junction lies behind the camera in this picture.
Parting Ways! by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Mangalore Express

The wait! by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## shreyask2411

BRC (Vadodara) WAP 5 led 12931 Mumbai Central - Ahmedabad Double Decker Express rushes over the mighty Auranga River!! 
The train was running late due to some problem with Kochuveli - Amritsar Express which was ahead of it..


----------



## titus_peris

*Mangaluru Junction Mumbai CSTM Superfast express on FIRE at Barkur*


----------



## shreyask2411

KYN (Kalyan) WDM 3D #11355 led 17318 LTT - Hubli Express gets overtaken by orange livery WDM 3D #11364 led H. Nizamuddin - Kolhapur Express at Shiravde (8.60 km from Karad on Mumbai/Pune Side). Enjoy the superb overtake!!


----------



## invincibletiger

stingrayj said:


> please can someone help. I find the http://enquiry.indianrail.gov.in utterly hopeless ! I want to check trains from Mumbai Churchgate to Bandra but it only shows 2 per day (??) and won't tell me how much it costs. Am I doing something wrong or is the site just very inaccurate? thanks


Check this site http://indiarailinfo.com/search/7914/0/7689?date=0&dd=0&ad=0&co=0&tt=0&ed=0&dp=0&ea=0&ap=0&loco=&drev=0&arev=0&trev=0&rake=&rsa=0&idf=0&idt=0&dhf=0&dmf=0&dht=0&dmt=0&ahf=0&amf=0&aht=0&amt=0&nhf=-1&nht=-1&ttf=0&ttt=0&dstf=0&dstt=0&spdf=0&spdt=0&zone=0&pantry=0&stptype=undefined&trn=0&q=

515 trains.


----------



## Mangalore Express

Finally managed to capture this video thanks to a delayed flight. 
Mumbai-Ernakulam Duronto Express captured from the Mangalore International Airport at full zoom.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkYfYr9Tn90


----------



## Mangalore Express

And then comes the Rajdhani running almost at the top sectional speed of 120Kmph. 
This was a steep and dangerous rock cutting which was eventually reduced to a more manageable one after excavation and netting work that was carried out over the past few years with a permanent speed restriction of 50 Kmph.
Gokarna, Uttar Kannada district, Karnataka.

Will be posting a few pictures clicked at this spot showing the line alignment and the terrain through which the line passes shortly.
Video link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr7cq_xkIpI


----------



## Mangalore Express

Intercity Express! by russel_kevin, on Flickr


Gradient! by russel_kevin, on Flickr


Guarding the line... by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## artisanvapor

Nice pics very great place for travelling................


----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## Mangalore Express

Loading of trucks onto flat bed Ro-Ro train in Konkan Railway.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuMXR-LCnds


----------



## Mangalore Express

Newly developed Nandikur station in Konkan Railway.
DEMU and the Powerplant! by russel_kevin, on Flickr

The Coal Train. by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Mangalore Express

Traversing one of the steepest and the most dangerous ghat sections in India by rail.
Through the treacherous Shiradi Ghats!
Terrifying view from a rickety viaduct in the Shiribagilu-Yedakumari section.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEEj7EzePNE


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## Mangalore Express

Journey through the Subrahmanya Road-Sakleshpura Ghat Section in the Western Ghats.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e190m2Z6LMg


----------



## titus_peris

*Bengaluru Karwar Express angrily honks & overtakes Ro-Ro at Nandikur*


----------



## Sopomon

Woah, how did I end up on YouTube?


----------



## saurabh.raut1

*Concor FREIGHT Overtakes Firozpur Janta EXPRESS*






For More Videos, Subscribe My Channel Saurabh Raut on Youtube


----------



## saurabh.raut1

*Rare Daylight Captures of 4 Indian Train Running Drastically Behind their Schedule*


----------



## tenderalert

Indian railway needs to modernize and increase facility. The growing population of India needs a better, comprehensive, modern, punctual railway.


----------



## saurabh.raut1

*Rare Visitor GIR Lion Sabarmati WDG4 Roars With Heavy Freight On Mumbai Suburbs Of WR*


----------



## saurabh.raut1

*Katni's (KTE) Red Hot WDG3A Speeding With Jaipur Yesvantpur Premium Express At MPS*


----------



## shreyask2411

tenderalert said:


> Indian railway needs to modernize and increase facility. The growing population of India needs a better, comprehensive, modern, punctual railway.


People should also be ready to pay for it. Its always that railways dont upgrade cause people dont pay. And when people are ready to pay, its too late and railway sits clearing backlog.


----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## saurabh.raut1

*Newly Inaugurated Train*

Inaugural Run Of Bi-weekly Express From Ahmedabad To Chennai Central

Inaugural Run Of 19420 Ahmedabad Jn (ADI) - Chennai Central (MAS) Biweekly Express as 09420 Ahmedabad Jn (ADI) - Chennai Central (MAS) Inaugural Special Train Powered By Decorated VTA WDM-3D 11229.

The Train was Running 2 Hours 38 Minutes Behind its Schedule. Train had a whole New Shining Rake, and was decorated from Loco upto last Coach.

This Is the Seond train to connect Ahmedabad to Chennai Central After 12655 Navjeevan Superfast Express, and Being the First Train Run by WR Connecting the Both Cities since Navjeevan Express Belongs to Southern Railway.

Video Location: Vangaon (WR)
Date: 31st January 2015


----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## saurabh.raut1

Visakhapatnam Twins Visits WR Mumbai With Yesvantpur Bikaner Express






Offlink ABR WDM-3A With Sarai-Rohilla Garib Rath Express Passing Through Moadrate Drizzle


----------



## Mangalore Express

Madgaon Intercity at Udupi Train station. by russel_kevin, on Flickr


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## tenderalert

Mumbai chattrapati terminus is such a beautiful railway station. It is a heritage of India and also a world heritage site.


----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## Mangalore Express

The Konkan Railway Magic! Blasting through a station and ploughing into a tunnel at top speed! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ8bVbmPxpI


----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## saurabh.raut1

Railfans Warn Some Dumb People From Getting Hit By Mumbai Rajdhani Express


----------



## Svartmetall

Be careful to leave space for discussion and updates for everyone too, not just YouTube videos without context.


----------



## Mangalore Express

RORO: Roll on-Roll off
The initiative taken by Konkan Railway wherein trucks or lorries are transported on modified flat-bed rakes. Ever wondered how it looks while the trucks are being loaded onto the wagons? Watch this...
About 58 trucks are carried at once on these flatbed rakes. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goevKoDJ2JI


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## shreyask2411

The new addition to Mumbai - The Bombardier rake. After nearly 2 years, the rake is introduced into passenger service. The rake did its first service as 11:32 Borivali SLOW from Churchgate and return. 

The rake was very silent as compared to the Siemens ones. Its acceleration was pretty smooth. The seats were comfortable too.


----------



## Mangalore Express

Most beautiful train station in India! 
Bombay Victoria Terminus or Mumbai CST.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVfhIkoWlHg


----------



## titus_peris

*17606 Kacheguda Mangalore Express arriving Kanhangad.*


----------



## D664

Some photos of Indian Railways from a trip two weeks ago - includes BG, NG and lots of MG.... 

https://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157651009127370


----------



## Kot Bazilio

Wow, trains looking very old and bad. Need modernization quickly


----------



## shreyask2411

*130 Trail of Shatabdi : Western Railways!*







DISCLAIMER : THE SPEED is calculated as 12.5 secs - 17 coaches - WAP 5. Speed comes 130 kmph. Today was a trail of the 130 kmph run. I know the MPS is 120. 

So, today was the trail run of 12009 - BCT - ADI Shatabdi Express for the increased MPS of 130 kmph. The train would do the speed between VR and ST/BRC. The 130 MPS is likely to regular by June. 30058/BRC did the needful of 130.


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## Mangalore Express

Disclaimer: No intention of spamming this thread with videos. Mods may delete if they find this inappropriate. 

The Diesel Engines currently operational on Indian Railways. Included all but two, the WDG4D and WDP1 since I couldn't get to capture a video of those locomotives. Only included Broad Gauge Diesel Locos. 

The Diesels of IR! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNm_XAzrFJY


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ways-to-order-200km-h-trains.html?channel=529
> 
> *Indian Railways to order 200km/h trains*
> Monday, April 20, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _INDIAN Railways (IR) says it is preparing to launch a tender for a fleet of fixed-formation 200km/h trains and will hold a pre-bid conference for prospective suppliers this month_
> 
> Bombardier, Siemens, Alstom, and Talgo are expected to participate in the conference, where IR will detail plans to acquire 15 trains at an estimated cost of Rs 25bn ($US 500m). IRJ also understands that Chinese, Japanese and Czech suppliers will attend the event
> 
> ...


----------



## shreyask2411

RTM WDM 3A #18623 chugs away with Dehradun - Kochuveli Express!! 

Its always that we railfans make a point to wave to crew, sometimes the crew returns the same by flashing the light, showing flag, etc. But when reverse happens, it awesome!!

PS - none of us knew who the guy was.  we have seen most of them but not this guy.


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## shreyask2411

Royapuram/RPM shed's WAP 7 #30342 honks and rocks away with 12907 Bandra T. - H. Nizamuddin Sampark Kranti Express!!!

The loco came with Swaraj a couple of weeks ago and then did a lot of duties in WR. Mainly with WR trains, went to NZM with Yuva Express and then returned back only to go back to Delhi. Now this loco is probably back to its home territory as ICMS showed it was allocated to GT Exp next day.


----------



## mopc

shreyask2411 said:


> The new addition to Mumbai - The Bombardier rake. After nearly 2 years, the rake is introduced into passenger service. The rake did its first service as 11:32 Borivali SLOW from Churchgate and return.
> 
> The rake was very silent as compared to the Siemens ones. Its acceleration was pretty smooth. The seats were comfortable too.


How about closing the doors? Why do they leave the doors open when the train is moving? It's scary!


----------



## ramakrishna1984

*World's highest railway bridge over river - Chenab,Jammu & Kashmir*

It really great thing to know that India is constructing world's largest bridge over river Chenab.Life span of this bridge is 120years and it is scheduled to be completed by March'16.Project cost comes nearly $92m.It is one of the 
most complicated bridge
on isolated terrains.Hope to see this project going to be finished ASAP.


----------



## shreyask2411

mopc said:


> How about closing the doors? Why do they leave the doors open when the train is moving? It's scary!


Because its Mumbai or Indian Railways.  Here closing door trains are still far. During peak hours its practically impossible to have closing door trains. If such thing happens then train won't move at all. And IR cannot afford to employ more people to just make the doors close. Btw in normal time, its fun to be at door. 

In other trains around country people do sit at doors at 100 kmph.


----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## shreyask2411

Longest Running Rajdhani 12431 Trivandrum Central - Hazrat Nizamuddin Rajdhani Express led by Golden Rock Ponmalai (GOC) WDP 3A #15519 rumbles over the tallest viaduct in Konkan Railway - The Panval Viaduct (पानवल)!! 

This was my first visit to Konkan Railway for a trainspotting trip! Cheers.


----------



## shreyask2411

12123 Mumbai - Pune Deccan Queen Express completed 85 years of service on 1 June 2015. It entered into 86th year of service. On this occasion Kalyan WCAM 3 #21958 led it to Pune!! 

Seen here is 1213 Deccan Queen skipping Dadar!!


----------



## Mangalore Express

The legendary Deccan Queen Express.

86 years since its introduction on the then Bombay VT-Poona route, this train is now sort of a lifeline for the daily commuters shuttling between the two cities on a regular basis. This is apparently the only train in India to have a dining car for passengers. The Dining Car was withdrawn from service last year owing to the carriage being at the end of its codal life but was re-introduced albeit with a newly built one on June 1st, 2015 which happens to be the 86th birthday of Deccan Queen. Had a chance to travel on this train recently and here's a video that shows the impeccable priority that the Queen enjoys along the route. There's a saying that people used to set their watches on the sight of the Queen breezing past them, such used to be the punctuality of the legend. Of course, it still is punctual to the dot, 9 out of 10 times, but the growing traffic on this section has definitely taken a toll on the Queen as well and it now runs slower than it did a few years back!

Known as Dakkhan chi Rani(Marathi), Dakkhan ki Rani(Hindi) or Deccan Queen...

The pantry serves delectable snacks that live up to the Queen's subordinates' expectation. A must travel train if you happen to chance upon an opportunity to travel between Pune and Mumbai.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpgRUbKrqD4


----------



## johnnydeep

Nice video.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ew/mumbai-network-switches-from-dc-to-ac.html
> 
> *Mumbai network switches from DC to AC*
> 08 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIA: Central Railway has announced that ‘a historic milestone was achieved’ at 05.37 on June 8, with completion of the conversion of the Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus – Mumbra slow lines and CST – Thane fast lines from 1·5 kV DC to 25 kV AC electrification.
> 
> The Mumbai CST – Kalyan route was electrified at 1·5 kV DC under a programme which saw the first section go live in 1925 (RG 1.25 p107). However, Central Railway said the aging system was not able to meet modern power demands, and there was limited space for additional substations
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...n-dedicated-freight-corridor.html?channel=527
> 
> *Contract awarded for Eastern Dedicated Freight Corridor*
> Thursday, June 11, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DEDICATED Freight Corridor Corporation of India (DFCCL) has awarded a Rs 50.8bn ($US 79.4m) contract to a joint venture of GMR Infrastructure and SEW Infrastructure to build a 402km section of the 1839km Eastern Dedicated Freight Corridor_
> 
> The double-track section will link New Bhaupur and Mughalsarai, and is part of the central section of the new line which will connect Dankuni near Kolkata with Ludhiana. The project is being funded by the World Bank
> 
> ...


----------



## Mangalore Express

The Meter Gauge. Or in other words, India's Lost Railways. The little trains that ran across the country a few decades back are now an endangered entity. Just a few MG lines exist and even those will sooner or later be closed for gauge conversion. Jaipur-Churu is one such MG line in Rajasthan under North Western Railway and I got an opportunity to travel from Jaipur to Ringas and back. Decided to document the trip and here it is. 

The trains have been cleared for a maximum speed of 75kmph and are hauled by YDM4 locomotives from Phulera(FL) Diesel Shed. There is only unreserved second class and no reserved coaches. Several pairs of passenger trains and one Intercity Express run on this line. 

The video contains departure from a few stations, the engine sounds, the vistas along the route, speeding through a few sections and the nostalgia arousing 'token exchange'. Video has been shot from a casual rail traveler's perspective. Enjoy! 

Had posted a slightly different version of this previously but that had to be deleted. Uploaded a slightly better edited version now. Do watch! 
Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZfVoWD1kDs


----------



## abhijeetm29

dimlys1994 said:


> From Railway Gazette:


So now is the entire Mumbai suburban network is under 25kV?


----------



## Swede

abhijeetm29 said:


> So now is the entire Mumbai suburban network is under 25kV?


From the article dimlys linked to No, it is not. It is planned and part of the same project.
The article also mentions new trains with re-generative braking and increased top speeds from 80 to 100 km/h.


----------



## Olbrzym

Hi everybody! 
I' m looking information on freight train speed in India and some other countries (Germany, USA, Canada, France, China)... it's pity i can't find any info on national operators web-sites of the above countries... please, help me find info on freight train speed (average speed, service speed and freight delivery speed)


----------



## VITORIA MAN

and your post also here ..


----------



## Olbrzym

I know.. I need this info...


----------



## Nexis




----------



## abhijeetm29

Swede said:


> From the article dimlys linked to No, it is not. It is planned and part of the same project.
> The article also mentions new trains with re-generative braking and increased top speeds from 80 to 100 km/h.


Tack Swede


----------



## k.k.jetcar

*new EMU order details*

*apologies if already posted elsewhere



> In line with railway minister Suresh Prabu’s announcement in this year’s railway budget on acquiring electrical multiple units (EMU)-based train sets for intercity journeys, the Indian Railways has floated global tenders worth Rs 2,500 crore, involving the procurement-cum-maintenance of 15 EMU sets.
> The selected bidder would require to manufacture and supply about 15 EMU train sets comprising 315 rail cars, sources said, adding 23 companies including Hitachi India, Toshiba, BHEL, Siemens, Medha Servo Drives and Alstom participated in the pre-application conference held by the railway ministry on Wednesday.
> EMU train sets will operate at speeds ranging from 130-160 km per hour.The railways proposes to introduce in the near future these modern EMU train sets for running premium the Shatabdi and Rajdhani trains, without any additional expenditure on existing track and signalling infrastructure.


http://www.financialexpress.com/article/economy/railways-floats-r2500-crore-tender-for-high-speed-train-sets/93836/


----------



## ramakrishna1984

Indian freight-only rail line sector getting more efficient with the additional funds released by World Bank as a third phase to support India.It is a great movement of goods between northern and eastern parts of the country.


----------



## shreyask2411

abhijeetm29 said:


> So now is the entire Mumbai suburban network is under 25kV?


 Except harbour line everything is 25KV AC.


----------



## Swede

shreyask2411 said:


> Except harbour line everything is 25KV AC.


Do you know when they started installing 25kV? and when they plan to finish the Harbour line? 
IS 25kV going to be the all-India standard?


----------



## shreyask2411

Swede said:


> Do you know when they started installing 25kV? and when they plan to finish the Harbour line?
> IS 25kV going to be the all-India standard?


Don't know when they started it. They planned to finish all the conversion last year but due to height issue under some old bridges it was delayed. So carrying the delay ahead it would be a couple of years or more for harbour line. Another issue is shortage of rakes due to which things are getting delayed. Hopefully they would start arriving in some months and then the conversion of harbour line can take place. 

Yes, 25 kV is all-India standard for the time. All the diesel territories that are being wired have 25kV AC Supply.


----------



## shreyask2411

After a good 15 min wait GZB WAP 7 #30399 finally shows up with 12951 Mumbai Central - New Delhi Rajdhani Express!! 

ABR WDM 3A #14122 led 22476 Coimbatore - Bikaner AC Express pulled into Vangaon loop to face the overtake by the KING. The train uses old Rajdhani rake which proudly flaunt their 130 MPS even after so many years. 

Mumbai Rajdhani uses the new German tech LHB coaches which now most of the Rajdhani Expresses run with.


----------



## Mangalore Express

A full trip compilation from onboard the 22695/6 Yeshwantpur-Jaipur Premium Express. This train has now been classified under the Suvidha category as Indian Railways is doing away with the short-lived premium concept.

I hope people here won't mind such occasional trip videos being posted here. Kindly let me know if anyone's not OK with that. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Inrtm13RRg


----------



## Mangalore Express

The Sharavati might be at its furious best when it dives down the cliff in Agumbe as the Jog Falls but as it flows towards the Western Coast and nears the Arabian sea, it gets tamed and what results is a calm looking river that spans over a mile in width. The Sharavati A, B and C bridges cut right across the Sharavati at Honnavar and this is how it looks from inside a train as it crosses the rain-fed Sharavati during the monsoons. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FkjLImSJb0


----------



## Fatfield

Two trains have derailed killing 24 according to BBC.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-33783060

http://news.sky.com/story/1530500/dozens-dead-as-trains-derail-on-flooded-tracks


----------



## ren0312

Why do Indian trains look so grimy compared to Chinese Z class soft sleeper trains, even the more expensive overnight express ones like Sabhati?


----------



## Cosmicbliss

ren0312 said:


> Why do Indian trains look so grimy compared to Chinese Z class soft sleeper trains, even the more expensive overnight express ones like Sabhati?


The problem is the lack of a dining car. hno: People just eat and throw every goddam thing in every goddam place. I remember on a train from Mumbai-Guwahati on a 55-hour never-ending journey; the toilets were beyond unspeakable when the train started. People dump food, coffee cups, tea cups and the devil knows what else down the toilet. Also the Chinese are making modern coaches. We can do it too? Will it happen? Don't hold your breath. :lol: Cockroaches were our companions on that trip. :bash:


----------



## ren0312

Cosmicbliss said:


> The problem is the lack of a dining car. hno: People just eat and throw every goddam thing in every goddam place. I remember on a train from Mumbai-Guwahati on a 55-hour never-ending journey; the toilets were beyond unspeakable when the train started. People dump food, coffee cups, tea cups and the devil knows what else down the toilet. Also the Chinese are making modern coaches. We can do it too? Will it happen? Don't hold your breath. :lol: Cockroaches were our companions on that trip. :bash:


Actually I am talking about the 1st class ac coaches, the people who travel on them are middle class and above right?


----------



## Cosmicbliss

ren0312 said:


> Actually I am talking about the 1st class ac coaches, the people who travel on them are middle class and above right?


1st class AC does not exist on many trains now. :nuts: There are only 2 AC coaches. And middle class/awareness creation/education/civic sense etc makes little difference. The root issue is powerful vested interests are not interested in making modern coaches. The coach building monopoly must be taken away from a few players and opened out to international companies, critics be damned. But it takes courage. Prabhu will soon realize that his plans for modernising the railways will be much, much harder to execute than what he first thought. Some of his ideas will have to be scrapped actually. hno:


----------



## ssyaser

Hello everyone,

anyone have pics of mahboobnagar kachiguda train track doubling work.


----------



## linkoying

is the Railway line to Nepal under construction ?


----------



## Mangalore Express

linkoying said:


> is the Railway line to Nepal under construction ?


Nope. Only a narrow gauge train operates in Nepal and even that is run by Indian Railways if I'm not mistaken. BBC has a documentary on that.


----------



## Mangalore Express

*Best of Konkan Railway!*

Best of Konkan Railway!
Original audio had to be removed due to excessive wind-noise.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPDnOCEndlM


----------



## shreyask2411

Major Upgrade for Western Railways as the Maximum Permissible speed on Mumbai- Surat - Vadodara Section to be upgraded to 130 kmph from 1st Oct 2015. There have been a number of trials carried out since April and it is to be made official from October. Premium trains like Rajdhanis, Shatabdi, Double Decker, etc to run at 130. There would be minor changes in timetable with departure/arrival times tweaked by avg 15 mins.


----------



## shreyask2411

Mumbai, famous for many things, the locals being one of them, its always an exciting race between the Mumbai Locals and the outstation trains. 
Mumbai Locals having sheer acceleration take on the outstation trains having some good clearance. 
Sometimes the locals win and sometimes they give way to the outstation trains. For us, its always some superb bit of entertainment! 
This video being one such featuring one of the newest Mumbai local taking on the Valsad - Bandra Passenger! The end is different this time with maybe no winner or both winners..


----------



## Swede

shreyask2411 said:


> Major Upgrade for Western Railways as the Maximum Permissible speed on Mumbai- Surat - Vadodara Section to be upgraded to 130 kmph from 1st Oct 2015. There have been a number of trials carried out since April and it is to be made official from October. Premium trains like Rajdhanis, Shatabdi, Double Decker, etc to run at 130. There would be minor changes in timetable with departure/arrival times tweaked by avg 15 mins.


What is the old speed limit?


----------



## shreyask2411

Swede said:


> What is the old speed limit?


120 for Rajdhani, Shatabdi etc and 110 for normal trains. Probably for normal Superfast trains with LHB coaches it would get increased to 120 while for trains with ICF coaches it would stay same. 
Currently on Karnavati Express is with LHB coaches and is Superfast so it would be only one to get increment from 110 to 120. 

Also Borivali - Virar Suburban Section is increased from 100 to 110 kmph for most of the trains. 

Also there are plans to change the links of 5-6 trains that run with diesel locos to electric locos for better speed, punctuality and save diesel fuel.


----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## Mangalore Express

*Dog sits in front of speeding train.*

Travelling in Indian trains, once in a while you do get to see some grisly scenes involving animals. Sometimes though, animals have the last laugh! 
Was about to stop recording sensing that it was the end for the doggy but somehow couldn't hit the stop button in time and was thus lucky enough to get this footage.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4vCPUosdZI


----------



## ramakrishna1984

Wow....good for the railway passengers....Google and Indian Railways partnering to roll out super-fast free Wi-Fi to 400 railway stations across the country.


----------



## Tamilselvan

*railway development in tamilnadu*

we need sa to mas ic exp should stoppages at bommidi,morappur,samalpatti,tirupattur,jolarpet vaniyambadi ambur gudiyattam katpadi walaja arakonam tiruvallur avadi perambur


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Mangalore Express said:


> Travelling in Indian trains, once in a while you do get to see some grisly scenes involving animals. Sometimes though, animals have the last laugh!
> Was about to stop recording sensing that it was the end for the doggy but somehow couldn't hit the stop button in time and was thus lucky enough to get this footage.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4vCPUosdZI


Is It common for passengers to sit in the door during the trip? It's very dangerous!

And why local trains don't run with closed doors?


----------



## Mukesh01

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Is It common for passengers to sit in the door during the trip? It's very dangerous!


Yes, It is common for passengers to sit in the door during the trip & yes, it's dangerous but passengers feel in they are in heaven & few also go permanently but who can stop them actually if people doesn't get window seat they go to doors to see landscapes.
Tran in video is 10104 Mandovi Express which run beween Goa-Mumbai which route passes through best scene of India Western Ghats which is world heritage site.
However couches in above trains are as
Loco-1SLR-2UR-3UR-4HA1-5A1-6B1-7B2 -8B3-9B4-10PC-11S1-12S2-13S3-14S4-15S5-16S6-17S7-18D1-19D2-20D3-21D4-22UR-23UR-24SLR

Out of total 24 couches only 4 are unreserved that means all remaining people have seats in couches.



Rodalvesdepaula said:


> And why local trains don't run with closed doors?


Because no one is there to close doors or trains out of capacity to close doors.

Check these BBC Documentaries on Mumbai Sub-urban Railway


----------



## shreyask2411

W.E.F 2 October 2015, link of 12215/16 Delhi Sarai Rohilla - Bandra Terminus Garibrath Express permanently changed to electric between Bandra Terminus and Ahmedabad. Thus, another high speed diesel action is now gone. 

BRC WAP 5 #30061 was in charge of the first permanent electric run between Ahmedabad and Mumbai. 

Seen in the video is Garibrath Express with its both diesel and electric links.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...para-emu-factory-prequalification-begins.html
> 
> *Kanchrapara EMU factory prequalification begins*
> 13 Oct 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIA: The Ministry of Railways has issued a request for qualifications for a contract to set to establish on a joint venture basis an electric multiple-unit and metro car factory at Kanchrapara, north of Kolkata in West Bengal.
> 
> Around 150 acres of railway land has been allocated for the project. It is envisaged that the factory would produce around 500 metro, local and inter-city EMU cars annually over 10 years, which would then be maintained by the supplier
> 
> ...


----------



## Titanium Blue

India railways goes through some amazing scenery leaves you in awe of mother nature.


----------



## ramakrishna1984

WAP-7 Engine - All AC Coaches ... :banana:


----------



## shreyask2411

GZB WAP 7 led 12952 New Delhi - Mumbai Central Rajdhani Express cruises over the South Bassein Creek bridge and meets the First WAP 5 of Indian Railways #30000 led Firozpur Janata Express!!


----------



## shreyask2411

What happens when its Deccan Odyssey versus Mumbai Local!


----------



## Mangalore Express

Dudhsagar Waterfalls.
This place was accessible by rail and a lot of tourists used to throng the place during the monsoons. However, after an unruly mob resorted to violent behavior recently, the place has been shut for tourists and is guarded by railway cops. Now, the only way to see the waterfalls is from the confines of a train.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PGWG1nRl2s


----------



## sangroovin

Victoria Terminus is Famous Railway station of Mumbai suburbs. This is one of the oldest railway stations built by British in Mumbai.It is also noted in Guiness Book Of India.



hkskyline said:


> *Mumbai - Victoria Terminus*
> Source : http://www.pbase.com/mcampbell/mumbai


----------



## 8166UY

That looks gorgeous indeed!


----------



## shreyask2411

As we arrived at Vasai, we saw 02619 Yesvantpur - Jaipur Suvidha Special departing, surprisingly bang on time! KJM WDP 4 #20042 was doing duty in lead. 
I boarded the local and the local gave it a chase and overtook it.. The Suvidha seemed to be slowing. As we were having halt at Nalasopara, the EMD did some awesome acceleration and overtook local!


----------



## Kutsuit

*France’s Alstom win $3bn Indian railroad deal*

http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2015/...Narendra-Modi-Railways-Minister-Suresh-Prabhu



> *France’s Alstom engineering firm has won a contract worth USD 3 billion to modernize India's huge railroad network which dates back to the country’s colonial era.*
> 
> A senior official at India’s Ministry of Railways revealed on Tuesday that Alstom will supply the South Asian country with 800 electric locomotives and build a factory in the eastern Indian state of Bihar as part of a contract, which is expected to be signed in a month, AFP reported.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> *Railways shortlists suppliers for 17 train sets*
> The railways on Thursday announced shortlisting Bombardier, Hitachi, Kawasaki, Toshiba, Siemens and BHEL among others for supply of 17 trains sets comprising 316 cars.
> 
> Besides, a new joint venture on the lines of those with Alstom Transportation and GE for two production units in Bihar will be set up to produce coaches at Kanchrapara in West Bengal.
> 
> Estimated to cost about Rs 860 crore, the bidding process for the coach factory has been in the works since February 2010. The unit was conceptualised when Trinamool Congress leader and current West Bengal Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee was railway minister.


http://www.business-standard.com/ar...ppliers-for-17-train-sets-115111201153_1.html


----------



## Mangalore Express

*India's 22nd Rajdhani flagged off: GOA Rajdhani!*

Here's a video clip of the inaugural service of the Goa Rajdhani departng from Margao(Madgaon), after being flagged off by the Railway Minister.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3Qw-fX8AoU


----------



## shreyask2411

New Katni based WAG 7 #27241 led Dakshin Darshan Special glides towards South! 
The rake was NR based (surprisingly). One such rake is with South Western Railways. There are 2-3 such special livery rakes for IRCTC tourist trains. They are run on special tours of IRCTC usually pilgrimage tours.


----------



## sidney_jec

The Indian cabinet has approved Japan's plan for building the High Speed rail betwen the western Indian cities of Mumbai and Ahmedabad. The length of the HSR will be 551 km. The agreement is likely to be signed when the Japanese premier visits India this month.

Cross posting from the Indian sub section



RiseOfSuperTall said:


> Cc economic times
> http://http://m.economictimes.com/industry/transportation/railways/japan-pips-china-in-race-to-build-indias-first-bullet-train-on-mumbai-ahmedabad-route/articleshow/50109752.cms
> BEIJING: China today played down arch rival Japan winning the contract to build India's first bullet train project as officials said the deal is confined to one sector and claimed India is still open to Chinese investments on other high-speed routes depending on easy financing.
> 
> India's move to opt for Japanese bullet trains on the Mumbai-Ahmedabad route has raised concerns in China which is vying with Japan to build high-speed rail in India.
> 
> In addition to conducting a feasibility study to build a high speed rail track on the 2,200-km Chennai-Delhi route, an India-China consortium is also conducting a study for the 1,200-km New Delhi-Mumbai corridor.
> 
> Indian officials here told PTI that Japan had undertaken the feasibility study for the 500-km Mumbai-Ahmedabad corridor well before China entered the fray offering to do the Chennai-Delhi route that could cost over $20 billion.
> 
> The proposed agreement to be signed during Japan premier Shinzo Abe's visit to New Delhi on Saturday is for the Mumbai-Ahmedabad corridor and India's decision to opt for high speed rail in other corridors will depend on easy and affordable financing terms as offered by Tokyo for the first bullet train in India, they said.
> 
> For its part, China today reacted guardedly to India's decision to opt for Japan's 'Shinkansen' bullet trains stating that railway cooperation is an "important consensus" reached between President Xi Jinping and Prime Minister Narendra Modi during the Indian leader's visit here in May.
> 
> "I believe all nations are entitled to their cooperation partners and the way they want to cooperate. We respect India's decision," Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Hua Chunying said at a media briefing here.
> 
> Departments of both sides are in close touch, she said adding that India and China are in contact to improve speed on India's existing tracks with Chinese technical assistance.
> 
> "I believe they remain in close communication and hope that relevant cooperation can continue further," she said.
> 
> Besides improving the speed on existing tracks, China is also training Indian railway engineers in heavy haulage and is setting up a railway university on the lines of one in China.
> 
> Last month, NITI Aayog Vice Chairman Arvind Panagariya during his visit to Beijing said Chinese infrastructure financing is far more expensive compared to Japan and that Beijing should match the terms.
> 
> According to reports from Tokyo, Abe will convey an offer of more than $8.1 billion in official Japanese lending for the roughly $14.6 billion Mumbai-Ahmedabad project.
> 
> China is keen to get Indian bullet train deals as it would provide a major opening for it to win projects abroad in the face of stiff competition from Japan.
> 
> China recently grabbed its first foreign high-speed rail project in Indonesia beating out Japan as it offered easy finance and technical assistance.





tjrgx said:


> http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...o-launch-exclusive-yen-loan-program-for-india
> 
> NEW DELHI – The government will launch a yen loan program exclusively for Indian urban rail projects, it was learned Wednesday.
> 
> The move is part of efforts to strengthen its strategic partnership with India and help Japanese companies to join infrastructure projects in the South Asian economy.
> 
> The Japanese and Indian governments have reached a basic agreement on the new yen loan program, informed sources said. Such a country-specific yen loan program is unusual.
> 
> The move comes ahead of Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s visit to India for three days from Friday. Abe is set to conclude a deal with his Indian counterpart, Narendra Modi, on the adoption of Japan’s shinkansen bullet train technology for a planned high-speed railway between Mumbai and Ahmedabad in western India.
> 
> India is already the largest yen loan recipient. Japan has provided more than ¥1 trillion in loans for urban rail projects in six major Indian cities.
> 
> *Under the India-only program, yen loans can be provided to projects in which the main contractors are Japanese companies, Indian firms or Japanese-Indian joint ventures. In addition, the annual interest on yen loans will be reduced to 0.3 percent.*
> 
> The existing Special Terms for Economic Partnership scheme limits yen loan provision to projects in which the main contractors are Japanese companies or a certain type of Japanese-Indian joint venture.
> 
> *The new system will maintain the condition that the use of Japanese-made materials should account for at least 30 percent of the value of total project contracts.*





LovishBoy said:


> Cabinet has approved it as well





payapulla said:


> Good news! :applause:
> 
> Until LA is complete in time, fingers crossed. :hmm:





assistantdevil said:


> ^^ It is Gujarat and Maharashtra we are talking about, I don't think that would even be a problem.





UMANGSHUKLA said:


> Both are BJP govts. Land will easily be given, also people over in this stretch of India have the money to spend on travel in a bullet train.





S.K.Majumdar said:


> http://www.business-standard.com/ar...high-speed-rail-is-viable-115120801157_1.html
> 
> :banana::cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Good choice!


----------



## Mangalore Express

The Mumbai Goa Double Decker train on its first run. The train was empty as expected with a very relaxed schedule.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CysCRQnVl4I


----------



## Mangalore Express

Full journey on the Bombay Goa Double Decker Express on its first commercial run!

Background music has been used to minimize the harsh wind noise.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2ls7feSGVM


----------



## shreyask2411

Andheri bound locals of Harbour Line after Bandra take this iconic flyover. The Flyover starts just after Bandra and goes over the Up and down main lines and slow lines and lands on the other side before Khar. 

This was the first time that I took a harbour line local. One can see Bandra Terminus as the train climbs up the flyover.. Soon the train crosses over the slow and fast lines and starts descending. The newest of Mumbai locals - Bombardier local can be seen rushing towards south. A bit older then it - Siemens local can be seen crossing it and coming parallel to us. As we slow down for halt, the oldest of all - retrofitted AC/DC local arrives simultaneously at Khar.

Here's how the train going over flyover looks from outside -


----------



## shreyask2411

Premium Evening Departures of Mumbai - 
1. 22913 Mumbai Central - New Delhi Premium Express departing BCT at 1600 hrs
2. 12909 Garibrath Express departing BDTS at 1635 hrs
3. 12247 Yuva Express departing BDTS at 1635 hrs
4. 12951 Rajdhani Express departing BCT at 1700 hrs
5. 12123 Deccan Queen departing CSTM at 1710 hrs
6. 12261 Howrah Duronto Express departing CSTM 1715 hrs
7. 12953 August Kranti Rajdhani Express departing BCT at 1740 hrs


----------



## Neelabh

*New Delhi-Kalka Shatabdi Express*


----------



## shreyask2411

Neelabh said:


>


Which Kalka Shatabdi? Never knew that such screens existed on any Shatabdi.. great one.


----------



## shreyask2411

*HOG technology now for Rajdhani Expresses too!*

HOG is Head-On Generation. In this technique, the electricity that the loco takes from Over Head wires is supplied to coaches for their light and other working. This eliminates the use of EOGs and thus saves diesel. 

Kalka - New Delhi Shatabdi is regularly hauled by another HOG equipped WAP 7 #30277. Chandigarh Shatabdi was also briefly hauled by 30365, the loco in video.






On the final day of 2015, a decorated GZB WAP 7 #30365 blasts Dahisar with 12952 New Delhi - Mumbai Central Rajdhani Express.. 

It was the first regular run of HOG equipped locomotive with any Rajdhani Express of India. Both EOGs are shut as one can hear in video.


----------



## shreyask2411

So after a couple of months after this train got inaugurated, I finally manage to capture the newest Rajdhani of Indian Railways - Goa Rajdhani!!

Seen here is Vatva based WDM 3A skipping Virar with 22413 Madgaon - Hazrat Nizamuddin Rajdhani Express!

22413/14 Madgaon - Hazrat Nizamuddin "Rajdhani Express" is a bi-weekly Rajdhani. It departs Delhi on Friday and Saturday while it departs Madgaon on Sunday and Monday. 

22414 departs at 10:55 am from Hazrat Nizamuddin and reaches Madgaon at 12.50 pm next day. 22413 departs Madgaon 10:05 am from Madgaon and reaches Delhi at 12:40 next day. 

It has halts at Thivim, Kudal, Ratnagiri, Panvel, Vasai Road, Vadodara, Kota.


----------



## Mangalore Express

RORO unloading.
Roll On Roll Off is an exclusive truck-ferrying service on the Konkan Railway from Surathkal near Mangalore to Kolad in Maharashtra. Trucks are loaded onto flat bed wagons from the loading terminal and are secured to the wagons with chains. The drivers of the trucks have to be present in their respective vehicles while in transit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df6QMuCmBXg


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ian-railways-unveils-refurbished-coaches.html
> 
> *Indian Railways unveils refurbished coaches*
> 12 Jan 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIA: A initial 24 coaches which have been fitted with new interiors, colour schemes and passenger amenities as a ‘model rake’ for a mid-life refurbishment programme were unveiled at Delhi’s Safdarjung station on January 11. Indian Railways said it was ‘committed with renewed vigour to improve upon the interior furnishing of coaches across all classes’.
> 
> The refurbishment was undertaken by IR’s Carriage Rehabilitation Workshop in Bhopal in association with Vadodara-based Hindustan Fibre Glass as part of an Rs315m programme covering 111 coaches of various types which are to be completed in 2016-17
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/infrastructure/single-view/view/broad-gauge-reaches-tripura.html
> 
> *Broad gauge reaches Tripura*
> 14 Jan 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIA: Minister of State for Railways Manoj Sinha watched the arrival of the first broad gauge trial train at Tripura's state capital Agartala on January 13. The start of passenger services will follow the completion of the conversion of the 227 km Badarpur - Agartala line from metre to 1 676 mm gauge and the necessary safety inspections which are scheduled for March.
> 
> Northeast Frontier Railway said 'people from all walks of life thronged Agartala station' to witness the 'historic moment' when the locomotive and six coaches rolled in, with loud applause when Sinha changed the signals to receive the train and then invited the crew to join him on the dias
> 
> ...


----------



## invincibletiger

Cross posting from the SSC India Railways section ... 

New coaches



hardcore gamer said:


> http://indianexpress.com/photos/pic...is-is-the-new-indian-railways-compartment/16/


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## 8166UY

Those new coaches look hard to clean with so many edges and small surfaces. But nice if they manage to do so!


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

*Chenab Bridge in Kashmir- World's highest rail bridge*


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

*Indian Railways to manufacture locos that run on diesel, electricity*



> In a first for Indian Railway, diesel locomotives will soon haul trains by drawing power through overhead wires on an electrified route, with the public transporter embarking upon manufacturing dual-mode engines.
> In a first for Indian Railway, diesel locomotives will soon haul trains by drawing power through overhead wires on an electrified route, with the public transporter embarking upon manufacturing dual-mode engines.
> 
> “We will be manufacturing dual-mode locomotives to run trains on diesel and also by drawing power through overhead wire on electrified route,” said a senior Railway Ministry official involved in the project.
> 
> Railways will manufacture five dual-mode locomotives of 4500 horse power (HP) capacity each at Diesel Locomotive Works in Varanasi as a pilot project.
> 
> Though similar locomotives are operational in the US and South Africa, it will be a first in India, the official said.
> 
> Currently, 52 per cent of total trains are on diesel traction. Diesel locomotives are generally replaced by electric engines on electrified route causing delays.
> 
> “However, with the acquisition of dual-mode locos, there will be no need for changing the locomotive for electric traction as the same diesel engine will be utilised on electrified route,” he said.
> 
> A dual-mode locomotive is estimated to cost about Rs 18 crore, while a 4500 HP diesel locomotive costs about Rs 13 crore.
> 
> The proposal has been forwarded to the Research Design and Standard Design (RDSO), the research wing of Indian Railway, to finalise specifications.
> 
> “After the RDSO approval, DLW will be manufacturing five such locos on a pilot basis. The locos will be pressed into service on certain electrified routes on a trial basis,” said the official.
> 
> The dual-mode locomotive will be heavier than the diesel locomotive and is expected to run at a maximum speed of 135 km per hour.
> 
> A diesel locomotive is a type of railway locomotive in which the prime mover is a diesel engine, while in an electric locomotive, the engine moves on power drawn through a pantograph mounted on the roof of the train.
> 
> Pantograph is an apparatus mounted on the roof of an electric train, tram or electric bus to collect power through contact with an overhead wire.


http://www.financialexpress.com/art...-locos-that-run-on-diesel-electricity/196342/


----------



## titus_peris

*Netravathi Express appears in twilight at Pernem*


----------



## Mangalore Express

An ode to the great Indian Railways by a railfan. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDqhCe4GFDI


----------



## shreyask2411

The result of recent increment of maximum permissible speed from 120 kmph to 130 kmph.. Train getting nearly half an hour of clearance, two trains in loop at stations before and a pure 130 kmph storm..


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## shreyask2411

*AC EMU for MUMBAI*


----------



## shreyask2411

As my Koyna Express went through some final turns of Bhor Ghat, I could see the loco of Udyan Express far on the other side of the mountain.. 

We suddenly were cruising at pace through S curves and I could now see the tail of Udyan Express, the train that had overtaken me at Khadki and had less number of stoppages than my train. 

We had chased it and as we went crossed the last curve, we almost caught up with it. An exciting parallel action started and Udyan Express was besides us.. Coach by coach went behind until we had to slow down for a halt at Karjat, where the Udyan Express went ahead. 

One can see some tourists in the last coach enjoying the views and the action. 
P.S he waves at the end.


----------



## shreyask2411

shreyask2411 said:


>


Train arrived at Kural Carshed, Mumbai a couple of days ago. Trials tentatively from 16 April onwards. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gatimaan Express launched on 5 th April with much fanfare. It would run 6 days a week. It would not run on Fridays. 

12050 - H. Nizamuddin - Agra Cantt. Gatimaan to depart from NZM at 8:10 in morning and arrive Agra at 9:50 same day. In return 12049 Gatimaan Express to depart Agra Cantt. at 17:50 hr and arrive NZM at 19:30 hrs. 

The train touches a maximum of 160 kmph and has no halts in its 100 minutes journey. Has some add-on features like Wifi, upgraded menu, 6 inch LED screens etc 

For chair car the fare is 690 INR while for executive class its 1350 INR


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

*Talgo train trial at 200 kmph likely in June*

New Delhi, Apr 7 (PTI) After sucessfully launching Gatiman Express, Railways is likely to hold trials of high-speed trains manufactured by Spanish firm Talgo that touch a maximum speed of 200 kmph, on existing tracks in June.

Tracks were strengthened between Nizamuddin and Agra stations for the launch of Gatiman, the country's fastest train.

Dispatched in a cargo ship from Barcelona on March 27, currently nine Talgo coaches are on the high seas and expected to anchor at Mumbai port on April 21.

The Spanish train maker has offered to test run itd lighter and faster trains free of cost on the existing Indian Railways network.

After reaching the Mumbai harbour, the Talgo coaches will get customs clearance and then moved to Izzatnagar depot for trial expected to be in June.

According to a senior Railway Ministry official, "The first Talgo train trial will be conducted between Bareilly and Moradabad rail route at a maximum speed of 115 km per hour for oscillation test. This will be followed by another trial between Palwal and Mathura route at a maximum speed of 180 kmph." 

The third test will be carried out between Delhi and Mumbai at a maximum speed of 200 kmph.

According to Railways, Talgo trains are capable of running at speeds varying between 160-200 kmph on the existing infrastructure without any upgrade. Railways has to strengthen the tracks and upgrade the signalling system for running Gatiman Express at 160 kmph speed.

Barring minor changes, there will be no need for overhauling the tracks for the Talgo trial run, he said, adding, the cost of import of coaches and custom clearances will be borne by Talgo.

Besides reducing travel time, Talgo's lighter trains consume 30 per cent less energy which will help railways reduce their power bill.

http://www.ptinews.com/news/7309549_Talgo-train-trial-at-200-kmph-likely-in-June.html


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Spain has the same gauge as India.
What is the fastest train Spain has on wide gauge?


----------



## Suissetralia

^^ Those must be the train services between Barcelona and Valencia that reach 220kmph


----------



## dimlys1994

chornedsnorkack said:


> Spain has the same gauge as India.
> What is the fastest train Spain has on wide gauge?


Almost the same - Iberian is 1,668 mm, Indian - 1,676 mm


----------



## Mangalore Express

*Travelling on-board India's fastest train yet, the Gatiman Express*

A few videos which were shot on the first commercial run of the Gatiman Express which happens to be the fastest train in India, clocking a top speed of 160Kmph/100Mph.

The experience is pleasingly different from the typical Indian premier trains such as Rajdhanis and Shatabdis. The concept of well trained Rail hostesses is a win-win deal. Also, the food served onboard is different(better?) compared to other trains as well.:cheers:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzmA4uCz3F8





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc3qSf7SZjM





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8-_mg1ZAQw


----------



## drezdinski

>


The train is new, but it still looks like an inmate transport with all those bars.


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

Mechanised track laying on Dedicated Freight Corridor


----------



## shastriarvind88

Victoria Terminus, nice Architecture


----------



## madhuganadi

I have experience with bhopal shatabdi express, This is the fastest trian in India with speed of 150 km/h (93 mph).


----------



## k.k.jetcar

*Trainset project: Setback to Railways Make-in-India programme*



> NEW DELHI: Railways' ambitious Rs 2500 crore trainset project, a part of Prime Minister Narendra Modi's 'Make in India' initiative, suffered a major setback with none of the shortlisted bidders filing tenders. Today was the last day for submitting the bids.
> 
> A trainset comprises coaches where each car is powered by a dedicated propulsion system and there is no locomotive required to haul the train.


http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...e-in-india-programme/articleshow/52081434.cms


----------



## shreyask2411

A nine-coach train from Madrid-based firm Talgo left from Mumbai Port Trust late on Saturday and is expected to reach Izzatnagar railway workshop near Bareilly in Uttar Pradesh in a week's time.
Speaking to dna, Rajiv Mishra, the general manager of North Eastern Railway under whose jurisdiction the Izzatnagar workshop falls, said that the train will have to be reassembled at the workshop before being deployed for trials.
"The nine coaches and the train's bogies (the wheelsets of a train) are arriving separately. So these will have to be assembled, after which testing instrumentation will have to be installed. All this should take about 15 days, after which the train can be put out for trials. The major part of the work will be done by the engineers of the train company itself, though it will be supervised by Research Design and Standards Organisation (RDSO) in Lucknow and workshop officials to ensure the train is fit for Indian conditions," Mishra told dna.
He said that the trials should start by the end of May. It will be the first time that the Indian Railways puts a completely imported trainset on trial. While the Vehicle Dynamics Simulation report conducted by Talgo on Indian tracks have certified the speed capability of the tracks at 198kmph, railway officials told dna that the Mathura-Palwal trial will be at a standard speed of 180kmph.
"It is a nine-coach set. One coach will have oscillograph and another speed trial equipment, and the train will be pulled by a WDP4 or WAP 5 locomotive capable of pulling at speeds of 180kmph. The trials will test the stability of the train, its top speed in Indian track conditions and the emergency braking distance. It could herald a new era if the trials are successful," said an official.
Speaking to dna, Arun Saksena, the general manager of North Central Railway where the trials will be conducted, said: "During the Gatiman Express trials (India's fastest train between Delhi and Agra), the test speed went up to 180kmph. This means the tracks, signalling and overhead equipment are fit for these speeds. As far as Talgo is concerned, the trial specifications will be conveyed to us by RDSO and the Railway Board."


----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## IanCleverly

Some late night service trains:-


----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## shreyask2411

shreyask2411 said:


> A nine-coach train from Madrid-based firm Talgo left from Mumbai Port Trust late on Saturday and is expected to reach Izzatnagar railway workshop near Bareilly in Uttar Pradesh in a week's time.
> Speaking to dna, Rajiv Mishra, the general manager of North Eastern Railway under whose jurisdiction the Izzatnagar workshop falls, said that the train will have to be reassembled at the workshop before being deployed for trials.
> "The nine coaches and the train's bogies (the wheelsets of a train) are arriving separately. So these will have to be assembled, after which testing instrumentation will have to be installed. All this should take about 15 days, after which the train can be put out for trials. The major part of the work will be done by the engineers of the train company itself, though it will be supervised by Research Design and Standards Organisation (RDSO) in Lucknow and workshop officials to ensure the train is fit for Indian conditions," Mishra told dna.
> He said that the trials should start by the end of May. It will be the first time that the Indian Railways puts a completely imported trainset on trial. While the Vehicle Dynamics Simulation report conducted by Talgo on Indian tracks have certified the speed capability of the tracks at 198kmph, railway officials told dna that the Mathura-Palwal trial will be at a standard speed of 180kmph.
> "It is a nine-coach set. One coach will have oscillograph and another speed trial equipment, and the train will be pulled by a WDP4 or WAP 5 locomotive capable of pulling at speeds of 180kmph. The trials will test the stability of the train, its top speed in Indian track conditions and the emergency braking distance. It could herald a new era if the trials are successful," said an official.
> Speaking to dna, Arun Saksena, the general manager of North Central Railway where the trials will be conducted, said: "During the Gatiman Express trials (India's fastest train between Delhi and Agra), the test speed went up to 180kmph. This means the tracks, signalling and overhead equipment are fit for these speeds. As far as Talgo is concerned, the trial specifications will be conveyed to us by RDSO and the Railway Board."


Update : Talgo coaches reach Izzatnagar shed.


----------



## shreyask2411

*South Vaitarna bridge upgraded..*






3-4 Sundays of long traffic blocks later, the south Vaitarna bridge has its 20 kmph TSR finally removed! 
The TSR was removed step by step. The result of this removal of SR were surely seen as trains were faster by at least 4-5 minutes.


----------



## shreyask2411

*New Delhi - Pune AC Express*






12493/4 H. Nizamuddin - Pune -H. Nizamuddin AC Express. 

Commencement of Regular service of Train No.12494 from Hazrat Nizamuddin for the period from 31.5.2016 to 28.6.2016 will be every Tuesday and train no.12493 from Pune for the period from 2.6.2016 to 30.6.2016 will be every Thursday. From 1.7.2016, Train no.12494 will run every Friday from Hazrat Nizamuddin and from 3.7.2016, Train no.12493 will run every Sunday from Pune.

12494 will leave Hazrat Nizamuddin at 2135 hrs and arrive Pune at 2125 hrs next day. 12493 will leave Pune at 0515 hrs and arrive Hazrat Nizamuddin at 0535 hrs next day.

Halts: Lonavala, Kalyan, Vasai Road, Vapi, Surat, Vadodara, Ratlam, Kota.

Composition:One First AC, Five AC-2 Tier, Eight AC-3 Tier, o*ne Pantry CaR


----------



## IIPMahendra

KANPUR CENTRAL (CNB) <<---->> NEW DELHI (NDLS) | 12452/12451 Shram Shakti Express

NDLS to CNB : 11:45 PM Daily

CNB to NDLS : 11:45 PM Daily

Travel Time: 6h 45m 
Distance: 440 km 
Avg Speed: 65 km/hr


----------



## Quasat

Is India ever going to build high speed rail?


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

Quasat said:


> Is India ever going to build high speed rail?


Physical construction for Mumbai-Ahmedabad HSR will start next year.


----------



## shreyask2411

*Vadodara shed gets WAP 7 locomotives!*










Recently WAP 7 locomotives were allotted to Vadodara(BRC) shed and now they have been commissioned and are put on trials with passenger trains. These are two such videos. One travelling in it while other is just passing..


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ance-indian-station-upgrades.html?channel=540
> 
> *World Bank to finance Indian station upgrades*
> Monday, May 30, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _THE World Bank has agreed to provide a $US 500m seed capital loan with a seven-year repayment moratorium to kick-start Indian Railways' (IR) station redevelopment programme, which will be financed through a combination of intergovernmental agreements and public-private partnerships_
> 
> IR has already signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with French National Railways (SNCF) concerning the redevelopment of Ambala and Ludhiana stations in the north, while talks for similar tie-ups are underway with potential partner railways from Australia, Belgium, Germany, and China
> 
> ...


----------



## danieltigo

This is clearly the world's longest rail but what is the quality of service delivery?


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

World Bank video on India's Dedicated Freight Corridor project


----------



## shreyask2411

Jalandhar, June 15

Coaches for the first “Humsafar” rake were today rolled out from the Rail Coach Factory (RCF), Kapurthala, in presence of its general manager, RP Nibariya. Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu had announced the introduction of four new categories of trains while presenting the Railway Budget 2016-17 and the “Humsafar” rake, which focuses on India’s middle-class travellers, is an exclusively three-tiered AC train. With added passengers, the RCF will manufacture four more rakes in this financial year.


The rake rolled out today has 19 AC 3-tier stainless steel coaches besides two power cars. Each coach has energy-saving LED Bulbs for night lights. An additional mobile phone charging socket has been provided on the longitudinal side of the coach. Plush interior of the toilet has soap dispenser fitted for passengers. Braille signage has been provided in each coach for visually-impaired passengers. The coaches carry a different colour scheme from the existing coaches running on Indian tracks. — TNS
http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/jalandhar/first-humsafar-coaches-flagged-off-from-rcf/252474.html

-----
All 3AC coaches in rake. 130 kmph MPS. 

Speculated to run between Gorakhpur and New Delhi.


----------



## shreyask2411




----------



## Mangalore Express

What happens to a route diverted train on Indian Railways?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItDhqmLOeKE


----------



## shreyask2411

*INAUGURAL RUN of INDORE - KOCHUVELI EXPRESS!*






Ratlam (RTM) shed's WDM 3D #11544 gets the honour of the first ever run of the 19332 Indore - Kochuveli Express!!

The first run was an inaugural special numbered 09332. The train will bear the number of regular run ex. Kochuveli. 

--- 
During the monsoons, i.e. up to 31/10/2016 Train No. 19332 Indore – Kochuvelli (Weekly) Express will leave Indore at 21.05 hrs o*n every Tuesday and will arrive Vasai Road next day (Wednesday) at 11.20 hrs and reach Kochuvelli at 18.30 hrs o*n third day (Thursday). The regular services of this train will commence from 5thJuly, 2016.

Similarly, in return direction Train No. 19331 Kochuvelli - Indore(Weekly) Express will leave Kochuvelli at 11.00 hrs o*n every Friday and will arrive Vasai Road the next day (Saturday) at 16.30 hrs and reach Indore at 08.15 hrs o*n third day (Sunday). The regular service of this train will commence from 1st July, 2016.

With effect from 1st November, 2016, in return direction Train No. 19331 Kochuvelli - Indore (Weekly) Express will leave Kochuvelli at 11.00 hrs o*n every Friday and will arrive Vasai Roadthe next day (Saturday) at 15.10 hrs and reach Indore at 05.15 hrs o*n third day (Sunday).

It will have Two AC 2 Tier, Three AC 3 tier, Seven Sleeper class & Four Second Class General coaches. 

This train will halt at Dewas, Ujjain, Nagda, Ratlam, Dahod, Vadodara, Surat, Vapi, Boisar, Vasai Road, Panvel, Roha, Chiplun, Ratnagiri,Kudal, Thivim, Madgaon, Karwar, Udupi, Mangalore Jn. Kasaragod, Kannur, Kozikode, Shoranur, Thrisur, Aluva, Ernakulam Jn., Allepy, Kayankulam and Kollam stations in both the directions.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/asia/talgo-train-sets-indian-rail-speed-record.html?channel=540
> 
> *Talgo train sets Indian rail speed record*
> Thursday, July 14, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A locomotive-hauled Talgo variable-gauge train set a new Indian rail speed record on July 13, reaching 180km/h during trials on the Mathura - Palwal section of the Agra - Delhi line_
> 
> High-speed trials began on the route on July 9 and speeds have been increased in 10km/h increments each day. During the record-breaking run the nine-car train, which was hauled by an Indian Railways (IR) diesel locomotive, covered the 86km between Mathura and Palwal in 39 minutes
> 
> ...


----------



## shreyask2411

TALGO successfully completes 180-190 kmph trials on Mathura - Palwal Section. 
--
A number of trials were conducted on Mathura - Palwal Section through the month ranging from 110 kmph to 190 kmph. The 9 coach TALGO rake was led by a WDP 4 locomotive which was in charge of all the trials. The train is being tested by a diesel locomotive due to some remaining OHE works. 
Trials on Delhi - Mumbai sector may begin by the end of the month. 
Cheers!

Video by Anirudh Jolly -


----------



## ipmetrix

*cleanliness necessary*

trains must be well maintained and clean which is not done in india


----------



## shreyask2411

*WAP 7 v/s Bombardier EMU Parallel Action on Bassein Creek Bridge!*


----------



## M-NL

Is it common in India that carriages do not have gangways to the neighbouring carriages? The front half of the WAP7 drawn train doesn't seem to have them.


----------



## K1ran

M-NL said:


> Is it common in India that carriages do not have gangways to the neighbouring carriages? The front half of the WAP7 drawn train doesn't seem to have them.


Second class coaches in some express and local trains won't have gangways . But sleeper coaches and air conditioned coaches will be having end to end connectivity.


----------



## M-NL

Does this only apply to older rolling stock or are even newer rolling stock still being built without gangways?


----------



## K1ran

M-NL said:


> Does this only apply to older rolling stock or are even newer rolling stock still being built without gangways?


Its a policy that Indian Railway keeps in order to bar passengers in unreserved coaches from entering reserved coaches.


----------



## Mangalore Express

A trainspotting outing to Sangameshwar on the Konkan Railway. A desolate village overlooks the Shastry Bridge and after running around in circles, we somehow managed to reach this place with the help of the local cattle herders.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRLCJKOqOKw


----------



## titus_peris

GOC WDG4 12806 with RO-RO rake at Balli.


----------



## shreyask2411

M-NL said:


> Is it common in India that carriages do not have gangways to the neighbouring carriages? The front half of the WAP7 drawn train doesn't seem to have them.


General coaches and Last coaches do not have inter connectivity. Other coaches are connected all the way.


----------



## shreyask2411

*TALGO RAKE : First MUMBAI - DELHI TRAIL!*






And finally!! Talgo Coaches visited Mumbai today. Rain pretty much played spoilsport in the Delhi - Mumbai Run. Mumbai - Delhi run was slated to be started at 3:00 am on 3rd August but lord knows how it started way too early.. Probably rain scare..  
-----
Over last few months many trials were conducted by railways using these coaches. Now the trails are being conducted on New Delhi - Mumbai route with an aim to cut travel time to under 15 hours.


----------



## shreyask2411

*Second Delhi - Mumbai Talgo trial successful!*

On 5th August TALGO rake departed for second Delhi Mumbai trials. This time it was led by a WDP 4 locomotive. It departed Delhi at 2:45 pm and reached Mumbai Central at around 3:45 am completing the 1400km distance in 13hrs. It took 2 hrs 47 mins less than Rajdhani Express currently the fastest along the route. Next trial is expected on 9th August


----------



## sameer77

shreyask2411 said:


> On 5th August TALGO rake departed for second Delhi Mumbai trials. This time it was led by a WDP 4 locomotive. It departed Delhi at 2:45 pm and reached Mumbai Central at around 3:45 am completing the 1400km distance in 13hrs. It took 2 hrs 47 mins less than Rajdhani Express currently the fastest along the route. Next trial is expected on 9th August



That means average speed of TALGO is 107.7 km/h . Don't you think it should be more ?


----------



## shreyask2411

sameer77 said:


> That means average speed of TALGO is 107.7 km/h . Don't you think it should be more ?


It was 130 kmph trials. 140 and 150 are next. The overall set objective is of 125 avg. Lets see if they reach there. Rains are playing spoilsport at the moment.


----------



## shreyask2411

*Ride through the heavenly Bhor Ghat!*






Monsoon Special, Super Green Bhor Ghat! 
Bhor Ghat lies on the Mumbai - Pune Mainline of Central Railways. The Ghat starts from Karjat and ends at Lonavala. For the trains going towards Lonavala, bankers are provided at the rear to help the train ascend the ghat easily. While in reverse, only freight trains get brakers. The ghat turns super green in monsoon and is a treat to eyes. The valley and clouds complement the greenery, thus have turned it into a well known tourist spot. 

12127 Mumbai CST - Pune "Intercity Express" is the second fastest train of Mumbai Pune sector after "DECCAN QUEEN". It covers the distance in 3 hours 17 minutes halting at Dadar, Thane, Lonavala, Shivajinagar in between. it has a technical stop at Karjat for attachment of bankers. 

00:09 - Departing Karjat
02:34 - Palasdari and curve of Palasdari
08:37 - Jamrung
12:16 - Thakurwadi
12:38 - Deccan Queen crossing
17:23 - Monkey Hill and WCAM 2P banker set
18:57 - Sahyadri Express crossing
19:14 - Khandala
23:01 - Yesvantpur - Jaipur LHB Suvidha crossing
23:58 - Lonavala


----------



## sameer77

^^ kay:


----------



## shreyask2411

*FINAL TALGO Trial!*






Final TALGO rake trial.. was running late by around an hour..


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## Mangalore Express

Ukshi, a small halt station located in the Raigad district of Maharashtra state on the Western coast of India.

This station is unique in the sense part of it lies ithin a tunnel. The station itself lies in between mountains and has tunnels on either ends.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jGbck8wkQM


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/infrastructure/single-view/view/regional-link-inaugurated.html
> 
> *Regional link inaugurated*
> 25 Aug 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INDIA: South Central Railway’s 123 km broad-gauge line between Nandyal and Yerraguntla in Andhra Pradesh has opened for revenue operation, following a formal inauguration by Railway Minister Suresh Prabhu on August 23.
> 
> The first train was ‘flagged off’ by video link from the Railway Institute in Vijayawada during a ceremony attended by the state’s Chief Minister Chandrababu Naidu and the Union Minister for Urban Development Venkaiah Naidu.
> 
> Running south from Nandyal on the Vijayawada – Guntakal line to meet the Guntakal – Chennai route at Yerraguntla, the new line has eight stations at Madduru, Banaganapalli, Koilakuntla, Sanjanamala, Nossam, S Uppalapadu, Jammalamadugu and Prodduturu. These are served by two DEMUs in each direction per day calling at all stations between Nandyal and Kadapa
> 
> ...


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## Tågälskaren

*‘Design defects in NE rail projects pose threat to passenger lives’*

“The 210 kilometre Lumding-Silchar line in Assam – as also five other lines under construction as ‘national projects’ in the weak and unstable mountainous terrain in North-eastern India – suffer from alignment and design defects[...]


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## Mangalore Express

View of the century-old Netravati bridge.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7G8eY4oIYQ


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## titus_peris




----------



## madhuganadi

*Indian railway Latest Information Careers and development*

Indian Railways Introduces Sub-quota For Women in Catering Units this year . 
and Indian railway they have 22 Railway Recruitment Board cells like below .

Ahmedabad
Ajmer
Allahabad
Bangalore
Bhopal
Bhubaneshwar
Bilaspur
Chandigarh
Chennai
Gorakhpur
Guwahati
Jammu
Kolkata
Malda
Mumbai
Muzaffarpur
Patna
Ranchi
Secunderabad
Siliguri
Trivendrum

Holidays to be observed in Central Government Offices
during the year 2016- reg and here on go 
REPUBLIC DAY
2. INDEPENDENCE DAY
3. MAHATMA GANDHI'S BIRTHDAY
4. BUDDHA PURNIMA
5. CHRISTMAS DAY
6. DUSSEHRA (VIJAY DASHMI)
7. DIWALI (DEEPAVALI)
8. GOOD FRIDAY
9. GURU NANAK'S BIRTHDAY
10. IDU'L FITR
11. IDU'L ZUHA
12. MAHAVIR JAYANTI
13. MUHARRAM
14. PROPHET MOHAMMAD'S BIRTHDAY (ID-E-MILAD) 

and you can also find and get all latest indian railway Jobs updates at 
http://www.govtjobsclub.in/railway-jobs-indian-railway-recruitment/


----------



## stingrayj

why are Indian trains so antique? no hsr ?!


----------



## madmanthan21

stingrayj said:


> why are Indian trains so antique? no hsr ?!


IR has been using same coach design for 50 years, and most of our trains are non a/c, so even the newer coaches get small window design from the old style coaches, and The refusal of Indian government until recently buy things from abroad.

And no, The first HSR construction is supposed to start in 2017


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## horlick97

I am curious why India use broad gauge instead of standard gauge. 
Would this not increase the coast of development and maintenance in the long term?
Railway in India was started earlier than in China, led by the British. 
China has subsequently not only overtaken , but has become a world powerhouse for railway. 
This is due to both public policies and investments into the sector.


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## stingrayj

50 years !!! Does the public not put pressure on govt to modernise ? Or because officials prefer to fly they neglect rail


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## madmanthan21

stingrayj said:


> 50 years !!! Does the public not put pressure on govt to modernise ? Or because officials prefer to fly they neglect rail


Most officials prefer to fly, railway ministers, until the latest one, were content to add a couple of trains to their states and be done with it.
Only very recently we are actually modernising as seen with new LHB coaches and new locomotives ordered from GE and Alstom.


----------



## M-NL

horlick97 said:


> I am curious why India use broad gauge instead of standard gauge.


The reason seems to be that in the steam engine days broad gauge allowed for a larger firebox, which was practical on long steep grades. Also the stability at speed in cross winds is better with a broader gauge. In hindsight a very good choice, because they can now still profit from the very generous loading gauge allowing for 3,66m wide and 5,3m high rolling stock.


horlick97 said:


> Would this not increase the coast of development and maintenance in the long term?


India has 105000 km of broad gauge track, which is the infrastructure of France, Germany and the UK put together. That alone is enough of a critical mass to prevent excessive cost increases. Also it is much easier to widen and heighten an existing standard gauge design then it is to narrow and lower it. Siemens has done exactly that with Velaros for Russia and China.


----------



## Mangalore Express

While riding around Goa, chanced upon this location, a fishing trawler jetty, and could spot two trains over the Zuari Bridge.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__WfEyFVQYU


----------



## shreyask2411

*Maharashtra Sampark Kranti gets LHB coaches!*






The latest addition to the list of trains with LHB rake is 12907/08 Maharashtra Sampark Kranti Express! 
This one started running with LHB coaches from 15 Jan,2017. It was all surprise with no notification regarding this change..


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## vincyv

The electric locomotives are now being painted with the Indian tricolor on its front .
Is this part of any new policy.


----------



## Mukesh01

vincyv said:


> The electric locomotives are now being painted with the Indian tricolor on its front .
> Is this part of any new policy.


These were painted during last I-Day celebrations.
Not the policy.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...heastern-broad-gauge-network.html?channel=540

*India extends northeastern broad-gauge network*
Tuesday, January 24, 2017










_THE expansion of the broad-gauge network in northeast India reached another milestone on January 24, when the first broad-gauge passenger train on the Agartala - Udaipur line in Tripura was flagged off by railways minister Mr Suresh Prabhu via a video link from Dehli_

Two passenger services will operate every day except Sunday on the 44.8km line, which extends the national 1676mm-gauge gauge network to the district of Gomati for the first time

...


----------



## The Polwoman

^^ Nice! It's very important for transport of goods that they can be transported smoothly and in that sense a single gauge through all of India shortens travel times easily, especially when it's not narrow (and it is really wide). And for passengers as well, removing the urge for people to fly between some cities or becoming faster than travel by road.

Is there a recent map of all broad gauge in India (at least 2015/2016)?


----------



## DivyaJ

Hello,
I completely agree that Indian Railway is the biggest employer in India. Every year many candidates get selected in Indian Railway Government Job.
& Indian Government is still working very good for Railways betterment.


----------



## titus_peris




----------



## Mukesh01

The Polman said:


> ^^ Nice! It's very important for transport of goods that they can be transported smoothly and in that sense a single gauge through all of India shortens travel times easily, especially when it's not narrow (and it is really wide). And for passengers as well, removing the urge for people to fly between some cities or becoming faster than travel by road.
> 
> Is there a recent map of all broad gauge in India (at least 2015/2016)?


This is not an official site but info given on this page is more accurate than official website.
Here you can find narrow gauge, meter gauge, broad gauge, electrified, double, double electrified, three-lane, four-lane, gauge conversion, u/c lines, doubling & electried.
This map also a map for Bangladesh Railway.
https://indiarailinfo.com/atlas


----------



## Mangalore Express

The 56640/1 Mangalore Madgaon Passenger train is known to be one of the fastest stopping passenger trains in India. Running on the single line route of Konkan Railway, it gets delayed as expected. The only way to cover up these delays is through a reduction in halt time at wayside stations. Minor stations are dispatched within 10-15 seconds whereas major ones are done with in 30-45 seconds. Here's a video that was shot from the moment the train enters a relatively major station along the route, Kundapura, till it departs and accelerates towards its next halt. Shot uncut using a phone camera. 

This section is slated for doubling and electrification in the coming years.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbsiTSKGpiU


----------



## Mangalore Express

CRS inspection has been successfully completed on the Nelamangala-Shravanabelagola section of the new Hassan-Bangalore railway line. 

Hassan Bangalore Intercity and Mangalore Bangalore Intercity Express trains are likely to begin operations starting first week of March. This route reduces the distance between the two most important cities of Karnataka state to 340 kilometers.


----------



## shreyask2411

vincyv said:


> The electric locomotives are now being painted with the Indian tricolor on its front .
> Is this part of any new policy.


Yes. It is mandatory now to have the flag on locomotives. New locomotives are being rolled out with flag already on them.


----------



## shreyask2411

*Indian Railways' Unique Scissors crossing!! Crossing with Shatabdi!! Full coverage!!*






My UBL WDG 4 #70073 led 11301 Mumbai - Bengaluru Udyan Express does a scissors crossing with 12026 Secunderabad - Pune Shatabdi Express at Hunshihadgil Daund - Wadi Line.. 
------

Skip to 5:55 for Shatabdi Express!!


----------



## shreyask2411

With work of increasing height of platform in progress, Dahisar station is crazy dusty.. 
Seen here is a Dahanu Road bound EMU skipping Dahisar raising a dust storm and forcing people to move to safe distance..


----------



## Mangalore Express

Ukshi station in India is unique. In that, it lies in between two long tunnels and also a part of it lies inside a third tunnel. Here's a train going through this station amidst thick winter fog.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBF4SLXQ3vs


----------



## abbasjafri

*On Platform of Mathura Jn.*










Standing at Mathura Jn.


----------



## Mangalore Express

Possibly the best retiring rooms on Indian Railways can be found at Vadodara! For 630INR(10US$)/24 hours, this beats any luxury hotel in terms of VFM!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15NmyfdAQgY


----------



## shreyask2411

*New Stunning looking train of Indian Railways - Humsafar Express!!*








Led by Amul WAP 5 #30045 from Vadodara shed, 14716 Tiruchirapalli - Shri Ganganagar "HUMSAFAR EXPRESS" moves towards Vasai!!


----------



## davidbkm08

seems interesting ... will be following this thread ... I love indian railways


----------



## shreyask2411

*Iconic PUNE - MUMBAI "DECCAN QUEEN" turns 87!!*






KYN WCAM 3 #21946 converted to AC working only took charge of 12124 Pune - Mumbai Chhatrapati Shivaji Maharaj Terminus "DECCAN QUEEN " EXPRESS on its birthday 1 June 2017! The train completes 87 years in service and enters 88th year! This is the only unique train on whole of Indian Railways network to have a "DINING CAR" in the consist. 
------------
INSTAGRAM - instagram.com/therailjunction/


----------



## shreyask2411

*FIRST DLW ROLL OUT WAP 7 TAKES CHARGE OF RAJDHANI DUTIES!!*






With rapid electrification on Indian Railways, Diesel Locomotive Works, Varanasi which rolls out the diesel locomotives of Indian Railways started to assemble 3 phase electric locomotives. The first such assembled WAP 7 #30509 named VARUN was allotted to Ghaziabad shed and was commissioned in March 2017. Today around 3 months later it has taken charge of a long distance duty of a Rajdhani Express!! 
This is its first run with a Rajdhani Express!


----------



## Mangalore Express

So the Tejas Express has been given a dedicated diesel locomotive now with matching livery. Here's the first run of the train with this locomotive!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj2e9r3iq70


----------



## shreyask2411

AJNI WAG 9 #31263 led Container Freight moves over the rail over rail bridge of Kopar towards Vasai road. Soon Kalyan (KYN) WDM 3D #11365 led 02088 Manduadih - Lokmanya Tilak Terminus Express passes towards Mumbai!!

------------
INSTAGRAM - instagram.com/therailjunction/
BLOGGER - railfandiaries.blogspot.in


----------



## shreyask2411

*Mumbai's AC local undergoing trials early morning !!*






As I was waiting for my 09622 Bandra T. - Ajmer Special SF, this AC local was passed just before it. 
Mumbai's Air Conditioned local is in Mumbai for more than a year now. It was allotted to Central Railway after Western Railways refused it. After allotment it was found that the height of the train was more and it won't be able to pass under the low height bridges. Thus, it was lying in shed for quite some time after which the trials finally began. It is still unclear where it would operate and when it would operate. A recent target is of September 2017 to operate the local, after which more would be arriving. 
------------
INSTAGRAM - instagram.com/therailjunction/
BLOGGER - railfandiaries.blogspot.in


----------



## saurabh.raut1

*Uncut Journey Mumbai to Goa in 28 Minutes.!! The Tejas Express Time-Lapse..!!*






Time Lapse Journey from Mumbai to Goa onboard 22119 CST Karmali TEJAS Express, India's First High Speed Luxury Train.
Halts at Dadar, Thane, Panvel, Ratnagiri, and Kudal. 
Technical Halt at Chiplun for filling water, and a few unscheduled halts for crossings.

Camera: Procus Rush
Timelapse Interval: 0.5 Sec
Video Frame Rate: 30Fps


----------



## bhavitha

*thanks for the information*

great piece of information, I know about Indian railways completed information here. thanks alot. please provide Railway Jobs in India.


----------



## saurabh.raut1

*When you are a TRAIN and...*


----------



## SSCwarrior

Construction updates on the Chenab river bridge, which would be the world's highest railway bridge once completed!



SPP_IN_2030 said:


> Source-All India radio news
> :banana::banana::cheers::cheers:


----------



## SSCwarrior

*More updates on the Kashmir rail project!*



assistantdevil said:


> So, our dear friend Mr. Ojha has posted once more. This time a panoramic side view of the viaduct. And its looking really nice. :cheers1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So blue little scaffolding thing that you are seeing to the right of this picture is a platform from which the rest of the viaduct and the bridge segments will be launched. And by the look of it it's already operating. So it's only three spans to go before the viaduct on the Resai side is complete! :cheers:
> 
> Here's the google link for you to zoom in! https://www.google.co.in/maps/place/Afcons+Site+Office/@33.1537453,74.8759625,3a,74y/data=!3m8!1e2!3m6!1s-tSkD9o708Xo%2FWHt2ZXHQyYI%2FAAAAAAAAJ5U%2FwRtSCcVMLegWxS_YFRqLp9x5unL7973wACLIB!2e4!3e12!6s%2F%2Flh4.googleusercontent.com%2F-tSkD9o708Xo%2FWHt2ZXHQyYI%2FAAAAAAAAJ5U%2FwRtSCcVMLegWxS_YFRqLp9x5unL7973wACLIB%2Fs338-k-no%2F!7i5224!8i1545!4m13!1m7!3m6!1s0x0:0xb2265470ca6829b7!2sChenab+Rail+Bridge,+Dharot+182313!3b1!8m2!3d33.1513503!4d74.8824203!3m4!1s0x0:0xfbfce8128b75d7dc!8m2!3d33.1537454!4d74.8759165!6m1!1e1





assistantdevil said:


> Posted by the excillent Mr. Yogesh Ojha on his twitter account. Do follow him. Twitter


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJiNcWymnac


----------



## Sachinviji

Trichy-Thiruvananthapuram extended intercity express crossing Kerala-Tamilnadu border.


----------



## Sachinviji

Track Recording Car-Used to do track measurement and and inspection purposes


----------



## Sachinviji

Kerala Tamilnadu Border


----------



## Sachinviji

Kerala Tamilnadu Border





Guiding a train from one lane to another.


----------



## OakRidge

> *GE Transportation Rolls Out Indian Railways’ Freshly Painted Locomotive*
> 
> ERIE, PA, August 3, 2017 -- GE Transportation rolled out Indian Railways’ first Evolution Series locomotive from the paint stall, revealing the railroad's new paint scheme. The ES43ACmi (Indian Railways’ class - WDG4G) locomotive, painted in a distinctive red and yellow pattern, is the first of 1,000 diesel freight locomotives that GE Transportation will deliver to Indian Railways as part of a $2.5 billion order. The bright colors hold special meaning in India with red representing energy and yellow representing freshness.
> 
> https://www.getransportation.com/ge...ut-indian-railways-freshly-painted-locomotive


----------



## saurabh.raut1

*Game of Priority..!! Cute OHE Van overtakes Passenger filled Shuttle*






Valsad Bound 59039 Virar - Valsad Shuttle was sidelined at Vangaon Railway Station, and for the unique and weird instance, an OHE Van, based at Valsad, overtook the Train.

And yes, there were no issues on the line, as many train had passed before the shuttle, and also, the shuttle left as soon as the OHE van crossed the next threshold signal.

The OHE van had went towards Palghar in the morning, and it return as this.


----------



## saurabh.raut1

*YOU ARE WRONG Technical Guruji..!! Solar Power Trains in India, DEMU System OBSCURED..!!! #Shame*






This video is about so Called Technical Guruji, who thinks all he says is true, who thinks he is a "Sarvagyani" who knows everything in this world, is actually not. Obviously related to the misconception he is spreading about railways


His recently published video about Solar powered DEMU is a clean proof of his half knowledge that he spreads amongst the vast population that has subscribed his channel and believes his words, may those be correct or not. 

One thing I forgot to Mention.. 
WHAT DID YOU EXPLAIN ABOUT "DEMU" RATHER THAN ITS ABBREVIATION? 

This video I made so that those who view this video will know whats the truth about Solar DEMU as well Technical Guruji.

PARDON me for the Quality of video since I don't make such kind of Videos where I make myself feature in it and have to replace the Background thing and all. But I have had to make this video as the "Guruji" was increasing the existing Misconception about trains and Railways in India.

And yes, I could have edited it very well than this, but this video would have meant nothing if had been published late. 

If this video Reaches upto him, or his followers, hope they may listen fully first and then give their comments of views regarding this.


----------



## saurabh.raut1

*Ktuki ar Ek Friend*






Another One..!!

Story to be continued..!






Subscribe for more..
Share to Share the Fun..

More to come soon..!!!


----------



## saurabh.raut1

*Journey Mumbai to Goa onboard India's First TEJAS Express*

*PART 1*






*PART 2*






Full journey compilation Inside Indian Railways' First Tejas Express, 22119 CSMT - Karmali Tejas Express.

The Video is shot on 9th of June, which means its the Last day schedule for Tejas Express to Run on Konkan railway before commencing the Monsoon Timetable from 10th June to 31st October.
The inaugural run of 22119 Tejas Express was on 24 May 2017 from Mumbai CST to Karmali, Goa.

The coaches are manufactured at the Rail Coach Factory, Kapurthala. 22119 Tejas Runs at Maximum Speed of 120Kmph in certain parts of Konkan Railways. Though the rake is made capable to run at 200kmph, no such Route or Locomotive is presently available in India to make the train run at that speed.

There are 12 non-executive chair cars and they can seat up to 72 passengers each (3+2) configuration. The coaches have energy-efficient LED lights and digital destination display boards. The new train has 1 executive chair car (in 2+2 configuration). The executive chair car has a seating capacity of 56 passengers and adjustable head-rests, arm support and leg support. Leg support is not available in non-executive chair cars.

The central table in the Tejas Express also has infotainment screens. Equipped with soap dispensers, touch-less water taps, odour-control systems and occupancy indicators, the toilets in Tejas Express have been designed with modern standards in mind. In line with Indian Railways vision to make tracks defecation free, Indian Railways has installed bio-vacuum toilets in Tejas Express. All doors are centrally controlled. Currently, the train runs three days a week, on Monday, Wednesday and Saturday, in Monsoon Timetable of Konkan Railways.

Hope you will love this Journey Travelogue.

Do Subscribe for more


----------



## The Polwoman

^^ I heard the train had some issues during the inaugural ride

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-47264743


----------



## FazilLanka

This train looks pretty good.


----------



## sidney_jec

The Polman said:


> ^^ I heard the train had some issues during the inaugural ride
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-47264743


teething troubles. nothing more. it has completed successful commercial runs since then


----------



## Arul Murugan

*Rail radar is back as Rail Dhristi with more features*. 

Live train movement from Train 18 Vande Bharat express, Rajdhani, Shatabdi, Express, Passengers, suburban, DEMU/MEMU trains across the country can be viewed on rail website

https://raildrishti.cris.org.in/raildrishti/dashboard.jsp


----------



## SSCwarrior

Varanasi's Manduadih station recently got a makeover. Finally looks decent. Used to be one of the worst stations in the country


----------



## SSCwarrior

SSCwarrior said:


> *Gandhinagar station redevelopment*


Work is around 80% complete. Should be open by the end of the year























































CC. GARUD twitter


----------



## Nirav Gala

*Is this the TALLEST Railway FOB to climb? 
*
Check out how tall a railway FOB can be built by railways. 

Location: Jogeshwari, WR's Mumbai suburban section.






Recently Jogeshwari railway station was in the news for huge overcrowding at south FOB as the LC was closed down for the public safety.

In this video, I want to highlight the lack of commuter friendly infra at JOS station. 

The north FOB is quite tall when compared to most of the other FOBs I came across. One requires to climb as many as 68 staircases to climb to the top level of FOB. The height of FOB at top level is equal to the 4th floor of a residential building opp to station.

It is surprising that railway authorities didn't came up with any provision for escalator. Even the new middle FOB was constructed without any provision for escalators on platforms or outside station.

*Other issues with JOS station:-
*
1) Lack of escalators to climb super tall FOBs.
2) Lack of direct connectivity between main and HR line platforms. One needs to climb up/dn 3 FOBs/Subway (250 staircases) and a 400m walk to reach HR line pf5 from south FOB.
3) Lack of entyr/exit point for subways at HR line pf5/6.
4) South FOB is the major entry/exit point at station but has very narrow staircases on pf1/2.
5) Improper east side connectivity:- Out of 3 FOBs, middle FOB has no east side exit, north FOB has an east side landing into slum areas. So all the load is on the south FOB. Need to have an east side landing for middle FOB and a walkway parallel to STA line on east side up to south FOB so that people are not forced to use only south FOB which gets densely crowded in peak hours.


----------



## jonathanNCJ

The Polman said:


> ^^ I heard the train had some issues during the inaugural ride
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-47264743


t18, hit snags during trials but now running with huge patronage and without any issues.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Rishikesh-Karnprayag rail*

Indian Railway's most ambitious project yet has begun construction. The project will cost $2.2 billion. This 125 km line, will reduce Rishikesh to Karnaprayag travel time from 7 hours to 2 hours. It will have 16 bridges and 105 km or 85% of the project inside tunnels. A 15.1 km tunnel, reported to be the country's longest, will be built between Devprayag and Lachmoli on the route. The deadline for the project is December 2023













The 15 km tunnel work between Devprayag and Lachmoli. Digging started in March'19


----------



## shreyask2411

The newest experiment of Central Railways, Central Railways started operating 12127/8 Mumbai CSMT - Pune Jn - Mumbai CSMT Intercity Express with Push Pull locos. 
The move aims to remove the halt at Karjat for attachment of bankers, faster acceleration thus cutting down the scheduled time to a very tight mark of under 3 hrs. 
A very light load of 16 coaches, the intercity gets very superior acceleration with about 12000+ HP at its service. 
Seen in the video 30592/AJNI leading and 37052/AJNI at rear depart CSMT with 12127 Mumbai Chhatrapati Shivaji Maharaj Terminus - Pune Junction Intercity Express...


----------



## shreyask2411

Kalyan (KYN) WCAM 3 #21894 led 12124 Pune Junction - Mumbai Chhatrapati Shivaji Maharaj Terminus "DECCAN QUEEN" on its birthday 1 June 2019 departs Dadar!!
------------


----------



## shreyask2411

12 June, 2019. I decided take a ride in 12127 and 12128 Mumbai - Pune - Mumbai Intercity Express. This video covers 12127 Intercity Express. 
The train was on push pull trials with WAP 7 #37052 leading and #30592 at back. The run was decent and it was mostly at speed with some crazy acceleration of 2 WAP 7s.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Katra Banihal Railway*

This is an under construction, 111 km stretch of of the 350km Jammu–Baramulla railway. This stretch will have 27 bridges and 37 tunnels, totaling 95km. 






























^ T2 tunnel which is 5093m long




























^ Anji Khad bridge 














> mmediately after Arpinchal is bridge-121 followed by T-74 tunnel(8.6 kms),escape tunnel seen on right


https://twitter.com/sahil11p/status/1145593010383572992


----------



## Nirav Gala

*'LED Notification' on Mumbai LOCAL TRAIN doors!*

This new feature will help commuters exercise safety during heavy rush

Click����video link to knw more: https://youtu.be/0AYwQrzFZp0


----------



## HethWCAM1

Date: 22/7/2019
Location: Shri Mata Vaishno Devi Katra, Jammu & Kashmir, India.

The first trial of the already hit Train-18 Vande Bharat Express were carried out on the New Delhi - Katra route for the first time on 22nd July, 2019. On it's first leg of the trials, the Train 18 had left from New Delhi Station at around 6:00 AM in the morning and reached Katra Station at around 2:10 PM in the afternoon. 

In this video, the Train 18 is seen departing from the beautiful Katra Station for the very first time at 3:05 PM. The train then cautiously proceeds towards Jammu Tawi. Enjoy the view of the Train 18 departing from Katra Station with the view of Trikuta Parvat in the backdrop. 

The crew was excited to be a part of the first trial run and are were optimistic about the introduction of the Vande Bharat Express between New Delhi and Katra very soon. If introduced, the New Delhi - Katra Vande Bharat Express will become the second train to run with the Train-18 trainset after the New Delhi - Varanasi Vande Bharat Express.


----------



## ontheroad

Nirav Gala said:


> *'LED Notification' on Mumbai LOCAL TRAIN doors!*
> 
> This new feature will help commuters exercise safety during heavy rush
> 
> Click����video link to knw more: https://youtu.be/0AYwQrzFZp0


It's time we have automatic closing doors in trains


----------



## HethWCAM1

Gatimaan Express speeds through Rundhi station and overtakes Mumbai bound Golden Temple Mail.


----------



## Darth Reg

SSCwarrior said:


> *Rishikesh-Karnprayag rail*
> 
> Indian Railway's most ambitious project yet has begun construction. The project will cost $2.2 billion. This 125 km line, will reduce Rishikesh to Karnaprayag travel time from 7 hours to 2 hours. It will have 16 bridges and 105 km or 85% of the project inside tunnels. A 15.1 km tunnel, reported to be the country's longest, will be built between Devprayag and Lachmoli on the route. The deadline for the project is December 2023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 15 km tunnel work between Devprayag and Lachmoli. Digging started in March'19


Thanks for sharing this, is this gonna be single or double line?


----------



## Nirav Gala

*Now Push-Pull for WR Rajdhani: Bird's Eye View of 12951 Mumbai Rajdhani
*
Finally, after a long time, WR's and Indian Railway's fastest Rajdhani: 12951 Mumbai Rajdhani gets Push-Pull mode, though on trial basis for 2 days.

BRC WAP7 30531 in front and 30473 in rear powered the train on 24-Aug-2019. Both locos operated with their high rise pantograph. It is estimated that around 30min-1hr can be saved with this push-pull mode which helps train to quickly gain top speeds due to double power.

https://youtu.be/HzblKm0wq68


----------



## Mangalore Express

Dudhsagar Water Falls(DWF) is now officially open to tourists. 

Trains 06921/2 Belagavi-Vasco da gama(Goa) Passenger specials will halt at this station on Fridays and Saturdays. The train towards Goa runs in the morning and halts here at around 09:30 hours whilst the return train will arrive here at around 18:00 hours.

https://youtu.be/


----------



## SSCwarrior

*North-East Frontier Railways*

*Jiribam - Imphal Railway - Manipur state*


This is part of the ongoing plan to build rail lines to all State Capitals of North Eastern States by 2022. This line is 111km long, has 148 bridges & 45 tunnels, the longest tunnel at 10.55km (T-12). It also has the tallest girder rail bridge in India, at 141m tall. Construction is running behind schedule due to NGOs (as usual:bash but it will meet its revised deadline of 2021.




































^ This is from Dec 2018


----------



## SSCwarrior

*North-East Frontier Railways*

*Bairabi - Sairang BG line (Mizoram state)*

This 51-km broad-gauge line between Sairang and Bairabi bordering Assam, will include seven bridges and 23 tunnels, and will be completed in December 2021.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*North-East Frontier Railways*

*Dhansiri-Sukhobi-Zubza line (Nagaland state)*

The 91.75 km Dhansiri-Sukhobi-Zubza line in Nagaland is another project taken up by NFR. It will link Dhansiri in Assam to Zubza, near Nagaland’s capital Kohima. This line will have 20 tunnels totalling 26km, and 19 major bridges


----------



## SSCwarrior

Close to 10000km of tracks will be electrified this year:cheers:
https://www.railpost.in/electrification-targets-for-2019-20-set-at-10319-km/


----------



## SSCwarrior

*With no deaths in last 11 months, 2019-20 emerges as safest year for Indian Railways in its 166 years history*



> The Indian Railways has registered its best-ever safety record in the current financial year with no deaths in the last 11 months, the national transporter said on Tuesday, adding that this was a milestone in its 166-year history.
> 
> In a statement, the railways said from April 1, 2019 to February 24, 2020, there was no fatality of any railway passenger in any consequential railway accident.
> 
> "The remarkable feat has been achieved for the first time in the year 2019-20 since introduction of railway system in India 166 years ago in the year 1853. The zero passenger fatalities in the last 11 months is a result of continuous efforts by Indian Railways to improve safety performance in all respects," the statement said.
> 
> It added that passenger safety being its topmost priority, the measures undertaken for improvement included a massive renewal of railway tracks, effective track maintenance, stringent monitoring of safety aspects, improved training of the railway staff, improvements in the signalling system, use of modern technology for safety works, switching over to modern and safer LHB coaches in phases from the conventional ICF coaches.
> 
> "All the above could become possible with inputs in the system in the form of Rashtriya Rail Sanraksha Kosh (RRSK) introduced in the year 2017-18 with a corpus of Rs 1 lakh crore to be spent in the next five years, having an annual outlay of Rs 20,000 crore. With this fund, it has been possible to undertake very critical safety works of urgent nature and the results are evident," the statement said. Link


----------



## madrasi7777

This project is amazing .


----------



## SSCwarrior

Indian Railways has completely shut down for passenger travel for the first time in history! All services will be closed until 31st March (and would be extended if things get worse). Only freight trains will be allowed to run 

https://twitter.com/ANI/status/1241629502620368896


----------



## hkskyline

* India has closed its railways for the first time in 167 years. Now trains are being turned into hospitals *
Apr 6, 2020
_Excerpt_

Bangalore, India (CNN)

When Prime Minister Narendra Modi imposed a nationwide lockdown on March 25, Indian Railways took the unprecedented move of suspending passenger trains across the country until April 14.

It was the first time in 167 years that Asia's oldest rail network had been suspended.
Now the railway network has decided to convert as many as 20,000 old train carriages into isolation wards for patients as the virus spreads.

The network, which is the world's fourth-largest rail operator and India's biggest employer, already operates 125 hospitals across the nation, so has the expertise to expand into mobile beds.

More : India has closed its railways for the first time in 167 years. Now trains are being turned into hospitals


----------



## mgk920

Is the system completely shut down, including goods/freight transport?

Mike


----------



## hkskyline

* India's packed trains ready to roll again despite rising coronavirus cases *
_Excerpt_
May 12, 2020

NEW DELHI (Reuters) - Tens of thousands of people have booked out seats on Indian trains that are due to restart on Tuesday after a near seven-week lockdown, raising concerns of spreading the coronavirus in the absence of social distancing.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s government is starting to pull back from one of the world’s tightest lockdowns of 1.3 billion people that has left millions out of work and stranded in cities far from home while infections keep rising.

State-run railways restarted services from New Delhi to 12 cities including Mumbai, Chennai and Bengaluru, and within an hour of opening, all seats were booked out online, a spokesman said.

“The trains will run full. Reservations have been made for 54,000 passengers,” said another official.

Tuesday will only be a small opening for the notoriously overcrowded rail system that in normal times moves more than 20 million people a day.

More : India's packed trains ready to roll again despite rising coronavirus cases


----------



## SSCwarrior

mgk920 said:


> Is the system completely shut down, including goods/freight transport?
> 
> Mike


The system was fully closed for passenger travel, but freight was still running. Passenger service will resume soon for the general public (currently it is used to transport migrant workers back to their villages)


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Bilaspur - Manali - Leh rail project (Approved)*

This will be by far the most ambitious project in Indian Railway history. The project will see a new 500km train line connect Bilaspur in Himachal Pradesh to Leh in the newly formed UT of Ladakh. It will feature the highest railway station in the world at Taglang La 5,359 m (17,582 ft) and will cross the Himalayas through a series of 74 tunnels, 124 major bridges and 396 minor bridges, according to the first phase of the survey. 52% of the 500-km length will pass through tunnels, the longest of which would be 27 km long. It will also have India's first underground train station at Keylong. The line will cost approx $16 billion, with a negative rate of return of 4.46%. It is primary proposed for strategic reasons and integrate Ladakh with the rest of the country. The final alignment will be fixed in October 2020

*



*


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Electrified Double Stack trains on the Palanpur - Botad section of WR*

For the first time in IR history, double stack trains using an electric engine started running! This was on the newly upgraded 270km Palanpur to Botad section of the Western Railways in Gujarat. The OHE was raised to a height of 7.57m.


----------



## Vishek

Are there any double stack passenger trains operational in India currently?


----------



## TER200

Vishek said:


> Are there any double stack passenger trains operational in India currently?


You mean double-deck ? Yes, there are, although it seems to be recent.
Double Decker Express - Wikipedia (I can't confirm of there are other double-decker cars apart from this train category)


----------



## indianrailfan

Vishek said:


> Are there any double stack passenger trains operational in India currently?


The term used for passenger trains is 'double-deck'. But I am OK with 'double-stacking' too . Yes there are.


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Station redevelopment*

In the next 10 years, lots of existing major stations will be upgraded and redeveloped into "airport-like" hubs and multi-model establishments. This grand project was proposed back in 2017 but failed to take off as railways had other priorities, and there wasnt much interest by local players. Luckily things seem to be kicking up now. Most of IR's main goals, such as doubling, thripling and quadrupling key tracks, electrification and gauge conversion are progressing smoothly, allowing for this project to take off. Plus, the 2 flagship station redevelopment projects at Gandhinagar, Gujarat and Bhopal, MP have rekindled interest in replicating the same across the country

The station redevelopment projects will be handled by the Indian Railway Station Development Corporation (IRSDC), which is a Special Purpose vehicle (SPV) and is a Joint Venture company of Rail Land Development Authority (RLDA), a statutory authority under the Ministry of Railways and Ircon International Limited (IRCON) (A Govt. of India Undertaking, under Ministry of Railways) (stolen from their website). Projects will be implemented on a PPP basis, and companies will be given a 45 year or a 99 year lease. 

With that underway, i will list some of the proposed redevelopment projects which have a very high chance of materialising (ie they are currently in the tendering stage) 

*Gwalior station redevelopment*

Architect : Studio Symbiosis architects

























































CC. Chandrashekhar Dhage
https://twitter.com/cbdhage


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Nagpur Station Redevelopment*

Architects: Enia Architects (Fr)


----------



## SSCwarrior

*Gandhinagar railway station

Architect: Kamlesh Parikh *
This project is nearing completion. The hotel, which is the first 5 star hotel in the city of Gandhinagar, will be handed over in December.


----------



## Vishek

^ I really like the concept of building a hotel as part of a station, since it attracts a lot of tourists and travelers to the railways.


----------

